# Why is Dooming so Popular on Kiwifarms?



## JambledUpWords (Nov 14, 2022)

So, this isn’t a new trend in the slightest. I’ve observed it for a while and it seems to have become worse over time. I understand the feeling of hopelessness, it happens to everyone. What got me out of that mindset was looking at what good there was. Having a family that cares for me, a good relationship, and a church to go to every week are a few things that bring me joy. Hobbies like cooking and music have given me pleasure. I might have been born in one of the worst possible times as far as buying a house goes. A bit too young to buy when the market was cheaper, but now the normal age and the market is hyperinflated. I refuse to let that stop me from living a great life. 

This brings me to what I see on the Farms. Many will go “everything is lost, the bad guys won” or “this world sucks and it makes me dread the future.” These again are normal thoughts to have once in a while, but it’s unhealthy to dwell on them. If you want to make yourself more miserable, dwelling on thoughts like these isn’t helpful. Big political events, whether it be elections, pandemics, riots, etc. tend to make people especially prone to this thought process. I actually have stopped reading most mega threads in Happenings because pages of it are just dooming. 

I see this on social media at times as well, but not as concentrated as here. It feels almost pointless at times to discuss politics with doomers because it’s the same variation of “everything is hopeless.” It’s nothing new to hear and it offers no solutions. The world I’d hate to live in would be one where everyone doomed at all times. Dooming doesn’t encourage action and typically involves waiting for someone or something else to solve the problems for them. Additionally, it’s demoralizing against anyone that does at least want to try something. 

What do you think? Is this a phenomenon that’s popular on the Farms specifically, or do you think it’s more widespread?


----------



## Troonos (Nov 14, 2022)

Because we get a concentrated IV drip of all the horrible sociopolitical bullshit destroying civilization.


----------



## Shamefur Dispray (Nov 14, 2022)

Because being optimistic is too much like hard work.
Fuck dooming and I say that as a pessimistic asshole.
Giving up is for trannies.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 14, 2022)

Complaining on the Internet with no action is easier than doing something productive.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 14, 2022)

Shamefurr Dispray said:


> Because being optimistic is too much like hard work.
> Fuck dooming and I say that as a pessimistic asshole.
> Giving up is for trannies.


Being too optimistic has its downsides. I try to be more middle ground just because it makes things not as disappointing. Though, I’d probably be a doomer if I were a troon. That would be one way to make me a doomer. Self mutilation isn’t worth it and 99.9% of troons don’t pass.


----------



## blur (Nov 14, 2022)

It is worse here, and that is recent.

KF Social media bubble polluted with negativity in general. We need a consistent positive focal point to counterbalance constant negative news. We need something new at the top that is just a laugh.

Doom posting is just a rhetorical justification for negative emotions. After all, were it so bad that 7 or so people really controlled the world, that would mean you would only need to change 4 minds.

To make doom posting go away we need to lift the spirits of the board, then the reasoning will follow.


----------



## Shamefur Dispray (Nov 14, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> Being too optimistic has its downsides. I try to be more middle ground just because it makes things not as disappointing. Though, I’d probably be a doomer if I were a troon. That would be one way to make me a doomer. Self mutilation isn’t worth it and 99.9% of troons don’t pass.


Absolutely it does. But being a realist and knowing you have a course of action even if it isn't ideal is better than wallowing in misery.
Gay  of me to admit but there's a quote I really like from No Country for Old Men that might not apply 100% to dooming but I think the same concept can be applied.

“All the time you spend tryin to get back what's been took from you there's more goin out the door. After a while you just try and get a tourniquet on it.”​


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 14, 2022)

blur said:


> It is worse here, and that is recent.
> 
> KF Social media bubble polluted with negativity in general. We need a consistent positive focal point to counterbalance constant negative news. We need something new at the top that is just a laugh.
> 
> ...


This place could definitely use more positivity. I’ll be honest, most of the news stories I put on here aren’t the most positive, but all I really want to do is laugh at stupid journos. It’s actually comical at how bad some are at reasoning.


----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (Nov 14, 2022)

Can't coom in November so I am dooooming instead.


----------



## blur (Nov 14, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> This place could definitely use more positivity. I’ll be honest, most of the news stories I put on here aren’t the most positive, but all I really want to do is laugh at stupid journos. It’s actually comical at how bad some are at reasoning.


I enjoy the articles you select. Thanks for sharing them. 

The site needs a shot in the funny bone. An anti-doomer vaccine if you will. 

....And then everyone will need a passport to travel from thread to thread.


----------



## Apochrypha (Nov 14, 2022)

Because people on this site revel in focusing on the negative aspects of a subject rather than even slightly consider it's positive qualities. During my year here I've come to realize that some people here also have a sort of sheep-like mentality - if one person or two says something is bad, then you aren't allowed to like it and if you're an outlier then you get shit on. Maybe some people here aren't actual doomers and just want to look cool for internet points so they pretend to hate things, which is even worse than being a legit doomer in my opinion...grow a spine. Don't claim to champion free speech then act like shit.

If you're so intolerable that even people on an anonymous internet forum call you out for being an annoying downer, then you should just kill yourself and spare everyone the trouble of having to suffer you. Being a doomer is a pathetic existence.

Though having said that, I would also agree that being an overbearing optimist is just as bad - don't live your life in highs and lows. Leave that to the BPD whores we all like to make fun of.


----------



## Homegrown Homophobia (Nov 14, 2022)

Apochrypha said:


> *Because people on this site revel in focusing on the negative aspects of a subject rather than even slightly consider it's positive qualities. During my year here I've come to realize that some people here also have a sort of sheep-like mentality - if one person or two says something is bad, then you aren't allowed to like it and if you're an outlier then you get shit on. Maybe some people here aren't actual doomers and just want to look cool for internet points so they pretend to hate things, which is even worse than being a legit doomer in my opinion...grow a spine. Don't claim to champion free speech then act like shit.*
> 
> If you're so intolerable that even people on an anonymous internet forum call you out for being an annoying downer, then you should just kill yourself and spare everyone the trouble of having to suffer you. Being a doomer is a pathetic existence.
> 
> Though having said that, I would also agree that being an overbearing optimist is just as bad - don't live your life in highs and lows. Leave that to the BPD whores we all like to make fun of.



I love how you bring this up, as I've talked about internet peer pressure a few months ago with a long time internet friend. We're both old SA ex-goons and agreed that the stereotype of goons trooning out was partially being driven by socially awkward and insecure people all trying to out-do each other in a never-ending purity spiral for internet weirdo points even if they were literally destroying their lives in the process.  I was complaining to him about how you see the same phenomena in internet right wing circles (He's not right wing) with doomerism, and definitely think it's the same bullshit as what the troons are doing but with a different stink.  

Dwelling on bad news 24/7 isn't good for you at all in the least, and definitely stepping away from the internet helps a lot.


----------



## OutInTheRain (Nov 14, 2022)

People bitch and that can lead to a self reinforcing spiral as people feed off of each other. When I feel bad about the world. I got to the Patrick Tomlinson thread and that piggy bastard never fails to lift my spirits. Most of the non-troon, non-furry lolcows always cheer me up a little(those groups just horrify me). Because I'm not them. I know that no matter how bad my life is, I know I'm not MovieBob, Ethan Ralph, or Matt Jarbo, SInseer. I know that my lowest low, has never been as shitty as the baseline existence of so many people featured on this site, have to live as their everyday.


----------



## Tree (Nov 14, 2022)

It helps to differentiate between saying some worldview is unrealistic and therefore doomed and saying "all hope is lost".

I'm not sure I'd call someone a doomer when they're telling you you're going to drown if you stay on a ship that was designed to sink as opposed to "you're going to drown no matter what".


----------



## The Big O (Nov 14, 2022)

I admit I'm often guilty of being a doomer myself, but given the last three years of societal hard knocks where I've had to witness the most maddening of conformist mantras or celebration of totalitarianism in my everyday real life, can you really blame me? It does not help that I now despise where I live, and the social circles I once kept both IRL and online are pretty much gone just because I stuck my neck out about COVID, or 2020's election. Not to mention the troon brigade nearly bringing Kiwi Farms down these past few months... this is genuinely one of the last places on the internet I still cherish and _that was almost taken away due to utter lies._

I try to stay positive and take my mind off of it with meaningful hobbies and the living I make from work. It's just... I guess I feel like I'm an East German (New Englander) staring at West Germany (The South) and feel determined to hop that iron curtain so the good I try to do will be meaningful instead of masking a constant grind that's killing my morale. I resolve to get where the grass is greener, so to speak.


----------



## moonman1488 (Nov 14, 2022)

everything in this shitty world is meaningless. none of it has any value. we live in a jewish hellscape wasteland. everything that you see around you exists to generate profit, to extract money from you. and you, if you participate, exist to extract money from everything else around you. it's one, giant, parasitic system of leeches leeching off leeches, a system will inevitably collapse at any given moment.

every single day, i find myself praying that hitler would return, so that my life could have meaning, so that something resembling hope would once again light up the world. but it never happens. i become more and more convinced that the world literally ended in 1945 and that everything we see, the world such as it is, is merely a strange illusion, a vast graveyard, and we're all just ghosts that somehow forgot we died in 1945.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 14, 2022)

Homegrown Homophobia said:


> I was complaining to him about how you see the same phenomena in internet right wing circles (He's not right wing) with doomerism, and definitely think it's the same bullshit as what the troons are doing but with a different stink.



So... you were doomering about @Save the Loli 's recent thread huh?


----------



## WhatIsThePunchline (Nov 14, 2022)

I believe the west has moved into bureaucratic totalitarianism and it will move further in that direction as time goes on. It's a bit difficult to be happy with the death of the free world. But op is right that despair isn't going to help any either. Things will continue to decline, but we'll have to do the best we can.


----------



## Megatardingo (Nov 14, 2022)

When we're sad together is less sad.

Also fart jokes make me forget about the abocalypse.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Nov 14, 2022)

Not worth the stress if you love yourself. Leftists doom about how we might become a super Christian theocracy, rightists doom about how we might become a super homo Commie autocracy. Both are pretty wrong and dumb.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 14, 2022)

The problem with the farms is that being here enough time makes you realize how powerless ordinary people are and how we are chained into following governments that are just aristocracy by any other name and gradually lose freedoms because the average niggercattle will sell all his rights for the tiniest feeling of comfort. It doesn't matter if it's right or left.

So whether things are going well or not you have no say in it whatsoever, you just need to hope the elites will leave you a tiny corner to live your life.

Other online communities usually are more of an echo chamber but on the farms people will eventually call out such faggotry. The alternative is just being ignorant on the subject and consoom, but then you wouldn't want to go to the farms in the first place.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 14, 2022)

How can anybody be a Christian and not doompost? The Book of Revelation clearly spells out that the end of all things is not going to look nice. How can people still make 'progress' their religion when its 'gifts' are tranny horrorshows, modified viruses escaping labs, euthanasia chambers, jail time for shitposting on the Internet (even in private!) and so on? I'm guessing you were not one of those 'unpersoned' because they refused to be vaccinated? Worse things are yet to come.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Nov 14, 2022)

bot_for_hire said:


> The Book of Revelation clearly spells out that the end of all things is not going to look nice.



If you're American it shouldn't be a problem, they believe in the Rapture right? It's just everyone else who has something to worry about.


----------



## Iapetus (Nov 14, 2022)

It's easier to doom and gloom and capitulate all responsibility. I don't think this problem is limited to KF, but exists pretty much everywhere on the internet and elsewhere. I think a form of it exists even on the "other side" with their own apocalyptic visions of a planet on fire and mass extinction serving as their own "doomer" hyperfocus, where I'd say in "our side" it's more revolving around the decline of moral standards which have slipped increasingly in the last few years.

 I think there's a certain feedback loop, and I would dare say that many people - here and elsewhere - enjoy this feeling in a strange way. They obviously will tell you they hate being depressed about the future, and dread the doom that looms over them, but I think at their core, there's a perverse pleasure taken in constantly reveling in it. And that doom mindset infects everything in the end. How can you enjoy music, if it's all niggers and jews? Same with media. Why bother going outside? Why bother doing anything at all? I think that last 'question' is ultimately where this thought process will end up at for many people who lack the will to power to simply push it aside.

For myself, I've come to accept that there are things I can change personally, and there are things that I can't. I have no institutional state power. I have no weight in cultural media. So why should I get worked up about these things? Someone will come along and call me a cuck or whatever, but really, what are you supposed to do? Spend the rest of your life in a siege mentality, increasingly paranoid and depressed and lacking any will to do anything at all? I know what I can change, and I know that at the core of it, I still have control over the rudder of my life, and that is enough for me not to slip into doomerdom.


----------



## heathercho (Nov 14, 2022)

> I see this on social media at times as well, but not as concentrated as here. It feels almost pointless at times to discuss politics with doomers because it’s the same variation of “everything is hopeless.” It’s nothing new to hear and it offers no solutions. The world I’d hate to live in would be one where everyone doomed at all times. Dooming doesn’t encourage action and typically involves waiting for someone or something else to solve the problems for them. Additionally, it’s demoralizing against anyone that does at least want to try something.


Working in Politics, I've gone through the cycle of believing in the ability to change things, to understanding the inner workings of the political system.
Political discourse feels like it's embedded in everything these days, _because it is._ It's not downstream from culture anymore, _it is culture._

That being said, you very much only have the illusion of choice, lest you start a war.
Americans kept the right to have guns, in order to fight against a corrupt and unjust government. What the maker's of that stipulation didn't bank on, was the absolute monster power shift the world has undergone since WW2.

There is zero option to fight back against the US Government.  I don't think people on the outside of politics really understand just how all powerful they are.
The illusion of choice, the illusion of power to the people is just that - it's illusion. The people who have the power in the U.S and moreover the world, aren't the front men they put out on the stumping trail. It's the people you don't see that hold the power.
When that centralized power holds all of the checks and balances in their deck, how do you fight against them? If you launch a legal fight, it's their judges you're being judged by. Merits need not apply.
Look how they reacted over Trump and Trump's picks for SCOTUS. Look how easily they were intimidated.
Who do you go to for justice when the justice is in the hands of the people you're fighting against?
You can't fight them. As Joe Biden said - public doesn't have F15s. So a civil war - whilst warranted, is impossible.

Most just tacitly accept this fate. Others go along to get along. Others don't want to know.

In reality, there is no partisanship. There is you, the people regardless of your beliefs or political leanings and the small class of people who hold all of the power.
Currently the wind is blowing in favor of those who align to the left. At the end of the day, they'll be spat out and disregarded just like everyone else.

Those who hold the power don't care about trans rights, niggers etc
The power is in the dissolution of societal mores and norms, division of the bonds that keep us strong and functioning and together.

It's not dooming to acknowledge this.
The real pushback is not going to be in voting. It will be in maintaining a sense of social order through community, church, traditions and being able to freely say you don't agree with it. That's truthfully the only path that is workable at this stage.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 14, 2022)

Its the product of a society that obsessively promotes supposed positive thinking at every turn while ruthlessly suppressing anything considered remotely negative. When you create an environment like that, inevitably anywhere people speak their mind will become inundated with people saying negative shit because any sort of dissent is just straight up not allowed anywhere else.

Ironically as people are moving more towards doomerism as society is getting worse, I've been getting a little more optimistic. It seems like for the first time that I can remember this ugly plastic Barbie Doll society we live in is going to either collapse or at least suffer from serious internal issues that will translate into a whole lot of people I don't like getting hurt in the collateral damage.

I'm actually excited to the point where I'm starting to get irritated by all the larval doomers who make shoddy predictions and act all despondent because they're actually disappointed moderates who don't know how to handle their negative feelings at all. They need a reality check. Society and the human race at large demands that we take a lot of negative shit while also demanding we never say a damn word about it or else. As a doomer it is your duty to always retaliate with ten times the negativity that you get from on high. Do not take anyone else's shit lying down, do not let them sell you anything, do not stay quiet, do not stop. Ever. The fight only gets harder.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Nov 14, 2022)

Because when all else is said and done, things are getting worse.

People here responding badly to it doesn’t change the truth of that statement.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Nov 14, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> The problem with the farms is that being here enough time makes you realize how powerless ordinary people are and how we are chained into following governments that are just aristocracy by any other name and gradually lose freedoms because the average niggercattle will sell all his rights for the tiniest feeling of comfort. It doesn't matter if it's right or left.


Yup basically this.

Every opinion will be harassed by niggercattle to conform.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 14, 2022)

It’s a self-perpetuating cycle: doomers choke out productive discussion, so anyone who’s sane eventually just stops engaging, which results in threads becoming even more of a doomer hugbox, which drives away any remaining sane people until all you have left are a bunch of doomers jerking each other off.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 14, 2022)

There's a difference between accurately acknowledging bad news and irrational dooming.

There is still good in this world, and it is worth fighting for, even if all seems hopeless. A lot of people, and I do mean the majority of the population, needs to touch grass.

As others have mentioned, Kiwi Farms is where we observe some of the most depraved people on the planet. We are focusing on outliers of lunacy. I've come to cherish my time away from the Farms; Meatspace is where I see the light.

Even in light of, say, the disappointing midterm results, I will not surrender to Clown World. The blackpill is just surrendering with spite.





> Do not go gentle into that good night,
> Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.





> Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
> Because their words had forked no lightning they
> Do not go gentle into that good night.





> Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
> Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.





> Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
> And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
> Do not go gentle into that good night.





> Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
> Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.





> And you, my father, there on the sad height,
> Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
> Do not go gentle into that good night.
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## NickDigger (Nov 14, 2022)

It's why I stopped following the mid-terms Happening thread; the minute the Red Wave looked like it was a trickle, one post of a negative outlook and soon everyone followed about how it's hopeless, Democrats cheated again, everything has gone to shit.

Like the shut the fuck up, we get it, shit is bad but you blathering isn't going to help, and it's just performative theater to show off how upset you are. That's really what it is: performances for faggots to state the obvious so that it makes them look world weary.


WhatIsThePunchline said:


> I believe the west has moved into bureaucratic totalitarianism and it will move further in that direction as time goes on. It's a bit difficult to be happy with the death of the free world. But op is right that despair isn't going to help any either. Things will continue to decline, but we'll have to do the best we can.





wtfNeedSignUp said:


> The problem with the farms is that being here enough time makes you realize how powerless ordinary people are and how we are chained into following governments that are just aristocracy by any other name and gradually lose freedoms because the average niggercattle will sell all his rights for the tiniest feeling of comfort. It doesn't matter if it's right or left.
> 
> So whether things are going well or not you have no say in it whatsoever, you just need to hope the elites will leave you a tiny corner to live your life.
> 
> Other online communities usually are more of an echo chamber but on the farms people will eventually call out such faggotry. The alternative is just being ignorant on the subject and consoom, but then you wouldn't want to go to the farms in the first place.





Takayuki Yagami said:


> Because when all else is said and done, things are getting worse.
> 
> People here responding badly to it doesn’t change the truth of that statement.





moonman1488 said:


> everything in this shitty world is meaningless. none of it has any value. we live in a jewish hellscape wasteland. everything that you see around you exists to generate profit, to extract money from you. and you, if you participate, exist to extract money from everything else around you. it's one, giant, parasitic system of leeches leeching off leeches, a system will inevitably collapse at any given moment.
> 
> every single day, i find myself praying that hitler would return, so that my life could have meaning, so that something resembling hope would once again light up the world. but it never happens. i become more and more convinced that the world literally ended in 1945 and that everything we see, the world such as it is, is merely a strange illusion, a vast graveyard, and we're all just ghosts that somehow forgot we died in 1945.


Like these niggers here. If any of these aren't a parody of doomers and niggerpillers then you all should unironically kill yourselves. You don't sound smart and you don't sound "hardened" by the rough times we're in (and that's really what you want, for people to think your artificially heightened nihilism will make you "tough", so some other mopping tard will look to you as some beacon of experienced wisdom).

Blind negativity is no different than blind optimism, you just bullshit everyone to feeling a certain way so they can't think objectively.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 14, 2022)

NickDigger said:


> Like the shut the fuck up, we get it, shit is bad but you blathering isn't going to help, and it's just performative theater to show off how upset you are.


That's another thing. In spite of my above pep talk, you also have to accept that there are things beyond your control. That's not dooming, that's just acknowledging reality.

But you also need the courage and integrity to change what you can, and the wisdom to know the difference.

I think we could use some time away from the internet. It's been a long and dramatic election year. Don't check out entirely, but always remember to log off and take care of yourself. Touching grass, even for a day or two, will do wonders for your psyche.


----------



## NickDigger (Nov 14, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> That's another thing. In spite of my above pep talk, you also have to accept that there are things beyond your control. That's not dooming, that's just acknowledging reality.
> 
> But you also need the courage and integrity to change what you can, and the wisdom to know the difference.
> 
> I think we could use some time away from the internet. It's been a long and dramatic election year. Don't check out entirely, but always remember to log off and take care of yourself. Touching grass, even for a day or two, will do wonders for your psyche.


Of course, no one should not be vigilant, but vigilance isn't pissing and moaning about everything. I also agree that some tards need to log off from here and go to somewhere else or just fuck off the internet entirely. Using the internet as a negative feedback loop is the least productive use for something that gives information at a moment's notice.

If any of the rest of you have your health, some habitable living conditions, and a source of income, then you already have way less to whine about than someone who had none of those things and probably lives a more miserable existence than you ever will. Focus on what you can make better for yourself in these hard times.

Also guarantee some of the perpetual bitches are on some kind of medication. Reveling in misery when you can log off any time is not what a normal person does.


----------



## Matt Damon (Nov 14, 2022)

I don't know if it's "dooming" per se, but I certainly have little expectation of substantial positive change in the future.  I'd say there are two main reasons why:

1.  It's not simply that things are getting worse, but essentially all the societal mechanisms that could conceivably be used to make them better are owned by the people who have a vested interest in things being bad for the average person.  Not that that fact is anything unique to our time because:

2.  Life has been pretty bad for most people most of the time throughout human history.  Statistically speaking, most of the hopeful people who've ever lived never saw those hopes realized - they were born into a situation where the odds were stacked against them, lived their lives under harsh conditions, and died without ever seeing substantive change in the status quo.  Expecting better than "doom" is expecting your life to be anomalous.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 14, 2022)

NickDigger said:


> It's why I stopped following the mid-terms Happening thread; the minute the Red Wave looked like it was a trickle, one post of a negative outlook and soon everyone followed about how it's hopeless, Democrats cheated again, everything has gone to shit.
> 
> Like the shut the fuck up, we get it, shit is bad but you blathering isn't going to help, and it's just performative theater to show off how upset you are. That's really what it is: performances for faggots to state the obvious so that it makes them look world weary.
> 
> ...


I do think blind pessimism is something that should be addressed more often. It doesn’t get as much acknowledgment because people see it as the “realistic” option. Excessive dooming isn’t realistic and it also blinds decent judgement and being proactive. It’s fine to acknowledge things aren’t the greatest, and it’s useful to use it to look for where improvements can be made. It’s useless if you just use it to wallow in pity and drag everyone else down with you.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 14, 2022)

NickDigger said:


> Of course, no one should not be vigilant, but vigilance isn't pissing and moaning about everything. I also agree that some tards need to log off from here and go to somewhere else or just fuck off the internet entirely. Using the internet as a negative feedback loop is the least productive use for something that gives information at a moment's notice.
> 
> If any of the rest of you have your health, some habitable living conditions, and a source of income, then you already have way less to whine about than someone who had none of those things and probably lives a more miserable existence than you ever will. Focus on what you can make better for yourself in these hard times.


This may depend on where you live, but I find myself avoiding dooming by asking myself this:

"how often do I, in my personal life, have to deal with the forces of Clown World? What have they done to directly harm me or my loved ones?"

I'm not saying "bury your head in the sand". It might not be your problem (right now), but it could be later. I'm saying keep things in perspective. There are zillions of terminally-online retards; if it weren't for the screen in your pocket, you may not even know of their existence.


Matt Damon said:


> Life has been pretty bad for most people most of the time throughout human history. Statistically speaking, most of the hopeful people who've ever lived never saw those hopes realized - they were born into a situation where the odds were stacked against them, lived their lives under harsh conditions, and died without ever seeing substantive change in the status quo. Expecting better than "doom" is expecting your life to be anomalous.


We are too used to instant gratification in Current Year. We want our Thousand Year Reich, and we want it NOW! Or else, the Bad People win forever!

Moses never entered the Promised Land. Cathedrals were built over the span of generations. The Founding Fathers ordained the Constitution "for ourselves and our posterity." Authors like H.P. Lovecraft and John Kennedy Toole passed away before they became popular.

We have to re-learn the art of playing the long game. Sow seeds and plant trees that you will not see fully grown in your lifetime.


----------



## NickDigger (Nov 14, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> I don't know if it's "dooming" per se, but I certainly have little expectation of substantial positive change in the future.  I'd say there are two main reasons why:
> 
> 1.  It's not simply that things are getting worse, but essentially all the societal mechanisms that could conceivably be used to make them better are owned by the people who have a vested interest in things being bad for the average person.  Not that that fact is anything unique to our time because:
> 
> 2.  Life has been pretty bad for most people most of the time throughout human history.  Statistically speaking, most of the hopeful people who've ever lived never saw those hopes realized - they were born into a situation where the odds were stacked against them, lived their lives under harsh conditions, and died without ever seeing substantive change in the status quo.  Expecting better than "doom" is expecting your life to be anomalous.


And if you have those realizations then you should have already learned how to circumnavigate those long standing societal issues and adapt for your own well-being instead of being mired in your own, grade-school realization that "society is....... LE SHITTY".

Doomposters/niggerpillers also often sound like children under the 25 who don't have fully developed brains and are startled that the world is uncompromising and people everywhere have the capacity to be shitty. Pro-tip: the people/forces making things harder for everyone else bank on you being a whiner who can't even improve their lot in life.



> We are too used to instant gratification in Current Year. We want our Thousand Year Reich, and we want it NOW! Or else, the Bad People win forever!


Reminds me of the tards on imageboards who were shocked after Trump got elected he didn't declare he was going to bomb Israel and murder every border jumper on inauguration day.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Nov 14, 2022)

NickDigger said:


> It's why I stopped following the mid-terms Happening thread; the minute the Red Wave looked like it was a trickle, one post of a negative outlook and soon everyone followed about how it's hopeless, Democrats cheated again, everything has gone to shit.
> 
> Like the shut the fuck up, we get it, shit is bad but you blathering isn't going to help, and it's just performative theater to show off how upset you are. That's really what it is: performances for faggots to state the obvious so that it makes them look world weary.
> 
> ...


So I should kill myself for acknowledging the reality of the situation, and the fact that one of the Right's most profound failings is that they tend to respond to this reality in very maladaptive ways; which in turn leads to them never putting things in place to fix the goddamn problems? I think you're reading far too much into people's posts.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 14, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> So I should kill myself for acknowledging the reality of the situation, and the fact that one of the Right's most profound failings is that they tend to respond to this reality in very maladaptive ways; which in turn leads to them never putting things in place to fix the goddamn problems? I think you're reading far too much into people's posts.


I think you need to calm the fuck down. This, too, shall pass.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 14, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> We are too used to instant gratification in Current Year. We want our Thousand Year Reich, and we want it NOW! Or else, the Bad People win forever!


I think this is one of the pitfalls of the age of the internet. News and such travels a lot faster than it used to, and it has lowered attention spans as well. Expecting everything to be fixed in just one or two years (or even a few months at times) is isn’t how the real world works and it makes people easily disappointed. There are smaller things that definitely could be fixed in a short time, but expecting things to suddenly change on a large scale isn’t common. People need to get more used to seeing major problems taking years to actually fix again. A lot of people forget, but with the Founding Fathers, we were under the Articles of Confederation first until Shay’s Rebellion happened. It then led to the creation of the Constitution and that took a few more years to ratify. Those guys saw failure first before success, and it was a multi-year long fix.


----------



## NickDigger (Nov 14, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> So I should kill myself for acknowledging the reality of the situation, and the fact that one of the Right's most profound failings is that they tend to respond to this reality in very maladaptive ways; which in turn leads to them never putting things in place to fix the goddamn problems? I think you're reading far too much into people's posts.


Yes, you should.

If you fold that easily under "POLITICIANS ARE LE BAD", a realization you should've come to in your teen years, then you have nothing to offer and are still mentally a child. You pissing and moaning is every bit as maladaptive because you confuse acknowledgement with wisdom and learned experience. It's like a 10 year old telling a professional linguist English is a shit language because English breaks its own rules in regards to prounciation and spelling of similar looking words and thus it's stupid to speak/write English properly.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 14, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> I think this is one of the pitfalls of the age of the internet. News and such travels a lot faster than it used to, and it has lowered attention spans as well. Expecting everything to be fixed in just one or two years (or even a few months at times) is isn’t how the real world works and it makes people easily disappointed. There are smaller things that definitely could be fixed in a short time, but expecting things to suddenly change on a large scale isn’t common. People need to get more used to seeing major problems taking years to actually fix again. A lot of people forget, but with the Founding Fathers, we were under the Articles of Confederation first until Shay’s Rebellion happened. It then led to the creation of the Constitution and that took a few more years to ratify. Those guys saw failure first before success, and it was a multi-year long fix.


Even before that, consider the Revolutionary War. The Continental Army was getting BTFO'd for years. Washington's "prayer at Valley Forge" is a dubious story, as he wasn't a particularly religious man, but it's a good metaphor for how desperate he was. Things didn't turn around until aid from France and Spain arrived. 

No mortal regime lasts forever. The sun will eventually set on Globohomo, even if it doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Nov 14, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> I think you need to calm the fuck down. This, too, shall pass.


Oh I know. That's beside the point, which is that the American Right is not currently equipped to deal with this shit. A lot of people need to remember that the other side's machine is generations in the making. IMO this can only be combated in broadly two ways.

1. You take over the GOP from the inside out and build off of its smaller but good enough apparatus. This is what Trump represents/represented to a lot of people. This is harder, but has more immediate returns, and you have to contend with the current parasitic leaders.

2. We have our own long march through the institutions and hope that works out, assuming said institutions still exist in that time-frame.

And neither'll work until we get over our hangups about organizing en masse out of the way. In the meantime we all keep ourselves and our own safe and fed.


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 14, 2022)

I'll admit I am guilty of doomposting myself. It hurts to see the internet you grew up with being taken over - it's like watching a close friend slowly dying from a terminal disease. But I have come to realise that this is the nature of things in general - very few franchises, movements or even websites preserve their golden age consistently.

As for the doomposting on the Farms? Well other than politics playing a role a lot of lolcows tend to be more fucked up than funny nowadays. For example back when CWC was first discovered it was pretty clear he was fucked up and one day he was going to do something that would ruin what little of his life was still intact. But that's not what people focussed on - they focussed on his crappy drawing skills, his god complex and the amount of tard flailing he did trying to prove he was a sweet, honest, smart, talented, good-looking man who was nothing short of a saint.

Compare that to now. How many cows are there with threads that are more notorious for being fucked up creeps rather than their entertaining attempts to do mental gymnastics and their reactions when they come face-to-face with real life. It's why I liked the Million Pity thread - it's a thread about people who torture, kill and rape monkeys, but the retards on 0chan defending their fetishes were so funny to watch it took the sting out of a very nasty, humanity-crushing subject. Humour is an extremely useful tool - and I feel it's something the Farms should start using again more often.


----------



## The Fuck's Going On Here (Nov 14, 2022)

Honestly, I kinda feel that half the dooming on KF nowadays is basically autocatalytic. The regular guy sees nothing but negative shit which makes him doom, which makes him look for and fixate on negative shit, which makes him doom even more, which makes him focus even more on negative shit, which makes him doom even more....and so on and so forth.
Part of this is definitely because much of current internet including KF (though much more with news and social media)  is dependent on this negative shit for their clicks and profit; and part of this is of course the general economic situation, where there seems to be no visible avenue for growth in IRL major life areas before 35 i.e. setting up your own business or climbing up the ladder of your job, getting your own house, etc.
However, all dooming does is put this shit even further out of reach because then you don't even try for them. Because saying "nigger" to a tranny on the internet is much easier and having less consequence than trying and failing IRL; despite the fact that trying and failing would at least put you in a position to learn, make yourself better and do it better the next time, whereas simply dooming and not trying at all leads to simple, slow degradation. Which is no way to live.
I kinda feel part of the way out of dooming is to get IRL friends, connect with family, find things you're ACTUALLY interested in, and cut yourself off of social media and news bullshit, out of the absolute minimum required. I imagine getting outta social media and news shit would ESPECIALLY work wonders. But once you get an IRL network of people who actually care about you and you care about, dooming will become harder because you can lean on one another during hard times and work together for the better.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 14, 2022)

The Fuck's Going On Here said:


> I kinda feel part of the way out of dooming is to get IRL friends, connect with family, find things you're ACTUALLY interested in, and cut yourself off of social media and news bullshit, out of the absolute minimum required. I imagine getting outta social media and news shit would ESPECIALLY work wonders. But once you get an IRL network of people who actually care about you and you care about, dooming will become harder because you can lean on one another during hard times and work together for the better.


It will also reduce the chances of you committing any IRL fedposting, or something similarly stupid. 

I know that seems like an out-of-the-blue thought. But for anyone tempted to do so who may be reading: are you willing to break the hearts of your family and friends? Are you willing to be dead to them, literally or figuratively? Are you willing to heap shame, alienation, bewilderment, sadness, and anger upon them...

...for what? A moment of vengeance on your political foes?


----------



## Bloitzhole (Nov 14, 2022)

I am a big friend of overthinking all matters, because nothing is ever simple, but the explanation might be as banal as "Covid + worst inflation in decades".
Pessimism abounds in times of uncertainty and recession - there is no reason for the KF to be exempt from the emotional fallout.


----------



## WhatIsThePunchline (Nov 14, 2022)

NickDigger said:


> It's why I stopped following the mid-terms Happening thread; the minute the Red Wave looked like it was a trickle, one post of a negative outlook and soon everyone followed about how it's hopeless, Democrats cheated again, everything has gone to shit.
> 
> Like the shut the fuck up, we get it, shit is bad but you blathering isn't going to help, and it's just performative theater to show off how upset you are. That's really what it is: performances for faggots to state the obvious so that it makes them look world weary.
> 
> ...


Yeah, pessimism is fair, despair isn't. Why're you bitching about it?


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Nov 14, 2022)

I had the same question for quite sometime and this cynical attitude is popular everywhere now days It ain't just on kiwifarms but that's another story I think the reason why this attitude is becoming common on the farms is because of autistic thunderdome which is political most of the time. Politics can turn anyone cynical if they focus on it to much


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 14, 2022)

I've never been one for dooming, even when the situation is at its worst. I know that A&H as a whole has a shockingly large contingent of Doomers, many of whom are also Coomers (Cooming to the Dooming, if one will), but that shit's never been for me. We win and lose, win and lose, and maybe, just maybe, things will be better tomorrow. Each of us only has so much energy and Autism to spend each day and it behooves us all to remember that as terrible as things are, things are, as my aunt was want to say, "Never as fucked as we think we are."

That said, one thing that *is* a perennial hobby here on Deep Thoughts is finding someone doing doomposting and then utterly taking the piss out of it.

Here, I'll do it now:



moonman1488 said:


> everything in this shitty world is meaningless. none of it has any value. we live in a jewish hellscape wasteland. everything that you see around you exists to generate profit, to extract money from you. and you, if you participate, exist to extract money from everything else around you. it's one, giant, parasitic system of leeches leeching off leeches, a system will inevitably collapse at any given moment.
> 
> every single day, i find myself praying that hitler would return, so that my life could have meaning, so that something resembling hope would once again light up the world. but it never happens. i become more and more convinced that the world literally ended in 1945 and that everything we see, the world such as it is, is merely a strange illusion, a vast graveyard, and we're all just ghosts that somehow forgot we died in 1945.



Point on the doll where the Man in the Pickle Suit Who Was Also Wearing a Yarmaulke touched you.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 14, 2022)

The Fuck's Going On Here said:


> Honestly, I kinda feel that half the dooming on KF nowadays is basically autocatalytic. The regular guy sees nothing but negative shit which makes him doom, which makes him look for and fixate on negative shit, which makes him doom even more, which makes him focus even more on negative shit, which makes him doom even more....and so on and so forth.
> Part of this is definitely because much of current internet including KF (though much more with news and social media)  is dependent on this negative shit for their clicks and profit; and part of this is of course the general economic situation, where there seems to be no visible avenue for growth in IRL major life areas before 35 i.e. setting up your own business or climbing up the ladder of your job, getting your own house, etc.
> However, all dooming does is put this shit even further out of reach because then you don't even try for them. Because saying "nigger" to a tranny on the internet is much easier and having less consequence than trying and failing IRL; despite the fact that trying and failing would at least put you in a position to learn, make yourself better and do it better the next time, whereas simply dooming and not trying at all leads to simple, slow degradation. Which is no way to live.
> I kinda feel part of the way out of dooming is to get IRL friends, connect with family, find things you're ACTUALLY interested in, and cut yourself off of social media and news bullshit, out of the absolute minimum required. I imagine getting outta social media and news shit would ESPECIALLY work wonders. But once you get an IRL network of people who actually care about you and you care about, dooming will become harder because you can lean on one another during hard times and work together for the better.


People also gotta realize that shit doesn’t happen overnight, and that just because something hasn’t happened yet, doesn’t mean it’s never going to happen. On a historical timescale, stuff happening over the course of a decade is a pretty brisk pace. Short of all-out nuclear war, there are _very _few events that can cause things to happen on a dime. Rome didn’t fall in a day, but just because it had stuck around


----------



## Uberpenguin (Nov 14, 2022)

- #1:  A combination of the time of year along with inflation has had a depressant effect I think. At least in the northern hemisphere it's getting towards winter.

- #2: You can hear whenever they doom that it's never like "I'm getting older and there doesn't seem to be a lot of opportunity, I'm afraid I'll never get to have a wife and family", it's always regurgitating TV news-tier reasoning why everything is terrible, or why "their" side lost or w/e.

It's pretty obvious that what's really wrong in these people's lives, whether they realize it or not, is that they don't actually have any sense of purpose and possibly no genuine confidence in their agency as an individual. The fact they're so obsessed with the type of collectivist "Us vs. Them" type thinking betrays that.

I'm forced to wonder: what do they even want? What would an ideal world be for them? Are they like trannies, so they want society to coddle them like they're infants and somehow drag them along to fulfillment?
That won't happen, the system within this lifetime will probably never lionize or coddle them, their "side" as they understand it will never win, the best they can hope for is individual opportunity (opportunities which will never be announced on the news or internet just begging for them to partake).

- #3: The fact is we're all doing this on the internet, and the internet sucks ass. I think even the act of trying to communicate online is kind of depressing because IRL you can communicate 10x as much with half as many words. People will naturally doom online since prolonged computer usage destroys people's minds and encourages collectivist thinking.



Gar For Archer said:


> People also gotta realize that shit doesn’t happen overnight, and that just because something hasn’t happened yet, doesn’t mean it’s never going to happen. On a historical timescale, stuff happening over the course of a decade is a pretty brisk pace. Short of all-out nuclear war, there are _very _few events that can cause things to happen on a dime. Rome didn’t fall in a day, but just because it had stuck around


Yeah, but I think that might go back to that bit in #2 about age.
I get the impression that a lot of the people dooming are probably adult men at an age where they should traditionally be more established, but aren't.

So if things get better in 15 years that's nice, but it won't do anything because if a doomer is 30 years old they're going to be seriously aged out by that point and they're barely going to be able to take advantage of it anyways.

There's no doubt things will probably change more over time, but we aren't frozen in cryogenic pods.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 14, 2022)

I remember during the Kye Rittenhouse trial everyone was dooming and I was one of the few people asserting that everything was going to work out for him. Sure enough, I was called an idiot, crazy and all sorts of other things for looking at the context and basing my opinion on what the logical conclusion would be.


----------



## Un Platano (Nov 14, 2022)

Bloitzhole said:


> I am a big friend of overthinking all matters, because nothing is ever simple, but the explanation might be as banal as "Covid + worst inflation in decades".
> Pessimism abounds in times of uncertainty and recession - there is no reason for the KF to be exempt from the emotional fallout.


It goes on a lot deeper than that. The concept of lolcows had degraded well before either of those things happened. The reason why we don't see "classic cows" like Chris anymore isn't that they don't exist. It's quite the opposite- I could look through a fetish tag on deviantart and find thousands of people who are just like old Chris, and no one is interested in them. It's not enough to be a weird sperg who draws bad comics and screams at a camera. To gain any traction a lolcow has to be a dumpster fire who's destroying themselves in some way. Anger is by far the easiest emotion to pull out of someone, and that's why the people who do manage to capture our attention are the ones we hold in contempt. Whether we're built or conditioned that way is debatable, but one of the first steps to being a less miserable person is to realize that there are more ways to react to something you don't like than to get angry at it, and any of them will give you more closure over your feelings than getting angry.

That I attribute to there being too much internet today. The internet is so vast and everything is so easily accessible that you can't possibly focus your attention on everything you can find; rather  you're necessarily going to focus most on the things that elicit the strongest emotional response out of you. I don't think we can ever go back to the way things used to be- if we tore down the internet today, we'd just rebuild it the way we left it. I think most people are aware that the cure for this all is to touch grass.


----------



## NickDigger (Nov 14, 2022)

WhatIsThePunchline said:


> Yeah, pessimism is fair, despair isn't. Why're you bitching about it?


 Because this 


> I believe the west has moved into bureaucratic totalitarianism and it will move further in that direction as time goes on. It's a bit difficult to be happy with the death of the free world. But op is right that despair isn't going to help any either. Things will continue to decline


is just being a whiny faggot. "Everything will get worse because I believe so" is despair, so don't try to weasel your way out of it by saying "not really despair but despair".

I also bitch about it because easier to wake some of you kids out of experiencing what is essentially a glorified, delayed adult emo-phase than it is telling some random jerk-off at the grocery store why "shit is bad now and why we're fucked and what you can do stop it not really because everything is fucked and we're all going to die."

And to piggyback what others have said, most of you also seem like humorless faggots who forget this is a place to laugh at retards, not your therapy forum to reinforce your negative feedback loop.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 14, 2022)

Because it's easier, not to mention addicting to be a victim, and believe there's some sort of grand conspiracy at play holding you down instead of nutting up, and dealing with the fact that shit just happens, and that everyone's different, and not an NPC parroting talking points, or a clone who thinks just like you.


----------



## WhatIsThePunchline (Nov 14, 2022)

NickDigger said:


> Because this
> 
> is just being a whiny faggot. "Everything will get worse because I believe so" is despair, so don't try to weasel your way out of it by saying "not really despair but despair".
> 
> ...


People have good reasons to be pessimistic about the future, and whining about it while claiming you hate whining is dumb. 
And no, being pessimistic is not the same as despair, giving up is. 

Also, it's like most of your argument is shit no one has ever said. If you want to bitch about a strawman fine, but don't stuff it into my mouth.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 14, 2022)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Because it's easier, not to mention addicting to be a victim, and believe there's some sort of grand conspiracy at play holding you down instead of nutting up, and dealing with the fact that shit just happens, and that everyone's different, and not an NPC parroting talking points, or a clone who thinks just like you.


So you’re telling me doomers are just a different flavor of nigger?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 14, 2022)

Gar For Archer said:


> So you’re telling me doomers are just a different flavor of nigger?


Unironically yes. 

They'd rather bitch about everything being unfair instead of focusing on self-improvement, and actively try to drag down anyone who does like the bucket of retarded crabs they are.


----------



## NickDigger (Nov 14, 2022)

WhatIsThePunchline said:


> People have good reasons to be pessimistic about the future, and whining about it while claiming you hate whining is dumb.
> And no, being pessimistic is not the same as despair, giving up is.
> 
> Also, it's like most of your argument is shit no one has ever said. If you want to bitch about a strawman fine, but don't stuff it into my mouth.


And whining about it while doing fuckall even just for yourself and thinking anyone cares to hear about it is dumb and gay and pathetic.

Also, to quote you for second time


> I believe the west has moved into bureaucratic totalitarianism and it will move further in that direction as time goes on [...] Things will continue to decline


Is called "giving up". Maybe don't talk like a strawman and you won't be called a boring humorless nihilist. Here's a 9 year old thread you'll feel right at home in: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/is-there-any-reason-for-humanity-to-be-optimistic-at-all.2283/


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 14, 2022)

Always remember the original doomer, guys. 

You may look around at the world and think to yourself 'man, things have been getting bad over the past few years'. But they've been bad for a while and all you have to do is read his book to find solutions to all the problems of modernity.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 14, 2022)

you're just all miserable cunts. simple as lol


----------



## capitalBBustard (Nov 14, 2022)

seethe more hoopers, doomers win yet again


NickDigger said:


> And whining about it while doing fuckall even just for yourself and thinking anyone cares to hear about it is dumb and gay and pathetic.


project harder hooper faggot, this thread is a dilation hugbox made after you got btfo just like doomers said you'd be, because you have done absolutely fucking nothing to ensure a different result would occur besides sitting on your ass hooping someone else will do your work for you

literally all you have to do to make all of you hoopers sperg out is ask how will things be any different next time, and you can't reply with anything but impotent rage and empty platitudes

now go back to epically owning the doomer strawman in your head while you dilate harder than any tranny in existence


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 14, 2022)

File it under M for Miscellaneous Faggotry


----------



## BelUwUga (Nov 14, 2022)

I am the cat and screaming is doomposting.

More seriously, and without getting to PL-ish, one of the surest antidotes to gaslighting and black-and-white thinking is someone affirming your objective observations. Gallows humor and shitposting with the greatest like you all is a silver lining to this whole mess too. Holding all that shit in like an awkward fart is unhealthy and actually vital to our ontological enemy's strategy.


----------



## Inside your walls (Nov 14, 2022)

It's been like this since dawn of time. 
Humans are more prone to focus on the negative things than the positive ones, that's why you constantly see bad news being reported over good ones, because it's easier to be drawn to negativity  than positivity.

Right now I don't blame people for taking a more doomerish nihilistic approach to life; Shit's absolutely demoralizing and bad, you have tranny shit running down everything, people that have nothing but contempt towards freedom of speech being in charge, and the world that feels like it's spiraling down, but you have to remember,that there are million people like you and me, around the world, that share our views regarding topics like troon shit, globohomo, politics, scientists playing god with nature and etc.; 

We don't know them, but we're not alone in this, as long as we exists and our ideas keep going, we will never go without a fight. We often say that nothing lasts forever, but we only apply that idea to good things, when it can be applied for good and bad. If good things can't last forever, that goes the same for bad things.


----------



## NickDigger (Nov 14, 2022)

Inside your walls said:


> Right now I don't blame people for taking a more doomerish nihilistic approach to life;
> 
> as long as we exists and our ideas keep going, we will never go without a fight.


Congrats, you're being sympathetic to people that don't want you to "fight", or even make things better for yourself.

With shit as bad as it is, the last thing anyone "fighting" should do is whine and moan, or listen to the whiners and moaners thinking have anything to say, because they don't. Don't entertain the doomers and don't coddle the blackpillers, make things better for yourself and actually "fight". And if the doomposters can't be wrangled into doing something useful "because bwaah everything is shit", then ignore them. And if you're really into "fighting" then push them on into an hero-ing like in minecraft. After all, dead weight is useless in a fight.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 14, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> I am the cat and screaming is doomposting.
> View attachment 3866697
> More seriously, and without getting to PL-ish, one of the surest antidotes to gaslighting and black-and-white thinking is someone affirming your objective observations. Gallows humor and shitposting with the greatest like you all is a silver lining to this whole mess too. Holding all that shit in like an awkward fart is unhealthy and actually vital to our ontological enemy's strategy.


That’s the thing though, there’s a difference between shitposting/gallows humor and being a doomer. Having a good laugh about how shit everything is with fellow Kiwi shitlords is a good way to destress, but basically building your entire identity around how you think everything is pointless because your enemies have won forever _is exactly what they want you to think. _


----------



## BelUwUga (Nov 14, 2022)

Gar For Archer said:


> That’s the thing though, there’s a difference between shitposting/gallows humor and being a doomer. Having a good laugh about how shit everything is with fellow Kiwi shitlords is a good way to destress, but basically building your entire identity around how you think everything is pointless because your enemies have won forever _is exactly what they want you to think. _


Ah I see, you probably quit thinking after the whole "God is dead" thing with existentialism. Here's a secret, on a long enough timeline the doomers are right, it's utterly hopeless. _So go find and create that meaning yourself!_ The danger of hubris was of paramount importance in mythology because of how critical a weakness it is. Engaging within their system is hopeless. So do something, anything, else and even if you lose, you're no worse off already. They only really win if you commit to dying on the hill they picked.


----------



## WhatIsThePunchline (Nov 15, 2022)

NickDigger said:


> And whining about it while doing fuckall even just for yourself and thinking anyone cares to hear about it is dumb and gay and pathetic.
> 
> Also, to quote you for second time
> 
> Is called "giving up". Maybe don't talk like a strawman and you won't be called a boring humorless nihilist. Here's a 9 year old thread you'll feel right at home in: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/is-there-any-reason-for-humanity-to-be-optimistic-at-all.2283/



Accepting what shit is is the first step to dealing with it.

Countries can go bad and people can be aware of it. Venezuela, Russia, Turkey, China, all went bad and a lot of people saw it happening. America and Europe is going bad and people can see it. 

Here let me quote myself for you.


WhatIsThePunchline said:


> , but we'll have to do the best we can.





NickDigger said:


> Is called "giving up".


You are an idiot. I literally argued against passivity and you're ranting about how everyone else isn't doing anything while screaming about how you want to pretend everything is fine. 

You are literally posting on a forum where the owner doesn't have access to even the most fundamental monetary systems and who's had to fight tooth and nail for the last two and half month just to keep it alive. 

You are not 'le based mature poster'. You're just a contrarian who hate even a sliver of pessimist.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 15, 2022)

NickDigger said:


> Congrats, you're being sympathetic to people that don't want you to "fight", or even make things better for yourself.
> 
> With shit as bad as it is, the last thing anyone "fighting" should do is whine and moan, or listen to the whiners and moaners thinking have anything to say, because they don't. Don't entertain the doomers and don't coddle the blackpillers, make things better for yourself and actually "fight". And if the doomposters can't be wrangled into doing something useful "because bwaah everything is shit", then ignore them. And if you're really into "fighting" then push them on into an hero-ing like in minecraft. After all, dead weight is useless in a fight.


I think you made your gimmick account too obvious by using a Wojack as your avatar. I can see that its slightly different than a traditional Wojack, but its still similar enough that it blows your cover.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 15, 2022)

I see myself as more fatalistic than a doomer 

The world is going to hell, there’s not much if anything I can do to mitigate it’s downward spiral, but I can acknowledge the hellscape we live in and still try to live as best I can.


----------



## byuu (Nov 15, 2022)

Autism.


----------



## autistic dog (Nov 15, 2022)

For every autistic banned from mainstream for saying nigger tranny faggot there is an equal and opposite autistic banned for constant excessive dooming.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Nov 15, 2022)

I think it ha something to do with the lack of beauty in this world.

Nature is getting replaced by concrete jungles, art is being replaced with product, there's no beauty and art, and everyone wants to exploit you.


----------



## Beak Thing (Nov 15, 2022)

Confirmation bias, honestly. If you only read things that agree with your initial point of view, you get more and more depressed and irritable because you're only reading a nonstop stream of doomer trash.

Case in point, once I cut shit like ZeroHedge out of my life completely my mood and attitude improved drastically.

If Goldbelly can make money shipping $70 pies to Deadtax, it's really not that bad out there guys. An' anourrr' thing, it will help you a lot if you realize it is not your job to mind other people's business. It's not up to you to defend parents against drag queen story hour or troons, or save the world from globohomo or whatever. For one, you're not going to make any difference by yourself, and two, f you want to make a difference, you need to get a lot of people motivated.

Sitting around bitching about how we're doomed isn't exactly an effective way to inspire motivation.

You and I are nothing special, we have no unique qualities different from other people and are no more moral, holy what have you than the average person. And honestly, if I take a good look at my faults and failings I don't really have a whole lot of room to judge others'.

Focus on yourself first, and doing good things for other people second. The rest will fall into line.


----------



## mrpatapon (Nov 15, 2022)

Alright time for another round of schizo posting + philosophical rambling on the deep thought thread.

First of all, you doomers are not actually opposing the narrative or fighting against the Cathedetal. Instead you are still operating fully WITHIN THE NARRATIVE of the Cathederal, except your on the opposing losing side, like a jobber for a wrestling match.

I mentioned in an different thread that the problem I have with conspiracy theorists is that they're not that different to niggercattles in that they still believe that the government is all-powerful and all-knowing, the only diference is that the government is portrayed as malicious and evil instead of benevolent and helpful.

Second of all, you're allowing your enemies to dictate the entire battlefield. Imagine a game of soccer where instead of two goals, there's just one goal that stretches the entire field with only one name on the score board. With this retarded rules set, your team is always on the defensive trying to prevent the other team from scoring a goal, while the enemy team can just kick the ball in any direction to score. The stinger at the end is that even if you manage to somehow prevent the enemy team from scoring a single goal, you would still lose by default because there's only one name on the score board, and it isn't you.

Here's your problem, WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU AGREEING TO PLAY BY THESE RETARDED RULES IN THE FIRST PLACE? If I try challenging a professional football team to play by these rules that are clearly designed to make them lose, they would laugh and call me retard, if I insist on being serious, they would tell me to fuck off and refuse to play with these dumbass rules.

And finally, WHAT DOES WINNING EVEN LOOK LIKE FOR YOU? What are your end goals and visions for your ideal world? You can't really win if you don't even have a victory condition. Without a goal or objective, you're just a dog chasing after a speeding car. Even if you succeed, you'll just be dragged at 100 mph by the car with no clue what to do next as you hang onto the bumper.

I don't know what people were expecting from the midterms other than the "Red Wave". It's funny that a lot of people are acting like its a loss because the Red Wave didn't happen, ignoring the fact that they didn't lose entirely, they just didn't win as much as they hoped for.

I could go ramble some more but it's getting late, so I'll leave you with this.

The Right/Reactionaries/Chuds/whatever either needs to come up with and actual plan that they can coordinate together, or just take the "clear pill" and stop engaging in battles that are either unwinnable OR accomplish nothing in the long term.

There's a saying in war that it's a good idea to prevent your enemies from taking useful action while allowing all their useless actions. So if you want to stop losing, come up with a better plan or realize that the sometimes the best move you can take is to not play.


----------



## Kiwi Farms Lurker (Nov 15, 2022)

capitalBBustard said:


> doomers win yet again


This is an oxymoron.


----------



## capitalBBustard (Nov 15, 2022)

Kiwi Farms Lurker said:


> This is an oxymoron.


only if you're an oxyretard


mrpatapon said:


> HOOPER_meltdown.txt


aww, doomers gave you badfeels and now you have to lash out, it's their fault you couldn't get to HOOP to victory, like asking "why do you expect a different result after you've done nothing?" 

it's always the same with you hooper faggots, you can't make any coherent argument whatsoever so you just seethe against strawman fanfictions of doomers after your hooperfaggotry fell on its face

this thread has been the most hilarious insight into hooper psychosis, autistically screeching at doomers for not fixing everything while they do nothing but also saying that you should just give up/stop caring about big important things to focus on minor worthless shit and the badfeels will go away


mrpatapon said:


> The Right/Reactionaries/Chuds/whatever either needs to come up with and actual plan


lmao, literally demanding everyone else to do something, while you just get to keep HOOPING

hoopers truly are the next generation of do nothing cuckservative niggercattle, the irony of which is clearly lost on them

keep losing cucks


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 15, 2022)

capitalBBustard said:


> this thread has been the most hilarious insight into hooper psychosis, autistically screeching at doomers for not fixing everything while they do nothing but also saying that you should just give up/stop caring about big important things to focus on minor worthless shit and the badfeels will go away


No one is saying doomers need to “fix everything.” I just find the mindset very flawed because by giving up entirely you’re giving yourself 0% chance at success in any small way as opposed to maybe 5%. Not doing anything and moping is the cuck path. No one is saying doomers must try and fix everything mass scale either. Doing small things like building a real life, trustworthy community of people to lean on in hard times is more useful than wallowing in pity and not even trying to make your lot in life slightly better than before.


----------



## NeroRisotto (Nov 15, 2022)

Because to me, it's better to be pleasantly surprised than unpleasantly disappointed.


----------



## capitalBBustard (Nov 15, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> No one is saying doomers need to “fix everything.” I just find the mindset very flawed because by giving up entirely you’re giving yourself 0% chance at success in any small way as opposed to maybe 5%. Not doing anything and moping is the cuck path. No one is saying doomers must try and fix everything mass scale either. Doing small things like building a real life, trustworthy community of people to lean on in hard times is more useful than wallowing in pity and not even trying to make your lot in life slightly better than before.


Hooperfag immediately goes back to:
- strawmanning doomers
- feelgood buzzwords that mean jack shit
- projecting hooper do nothing faggotry onto others
- "bro just gib up and focus on small shit"

man, and you wonder why doomers run circles around you with that horseshit


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 15, 2022)

bot_for_hire said:


> How can anybody be a Christian and not doompost? The Book of Revelation clearly spells out that the end of all things is not going to look nice. How can people still make 'progress' their religion when its 'gifts' are tranny horrorshows, modified viruses escaping labs, euthanasia chambers, jail time for shitposting on the Internet (even in private!) and so on? I'm guessing you were not one of those 'unpersoned' because they refused to be vaccinated? Worse things are yet to come.


Are you of little faith?


----------



## Grey Gardens (Nov 15, 2022)

Repressed feelings can make a person into a miserable asshole pretty quick. This is a place where someone can say things they cannot say at work or to friends or whatever, so maybe they're dooming here so they can be awesome out in the wild.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 15, 2022)

Grey Gardens said:


> Repressed feelings can make a person into a miserable asshole pretty quick. This is a place where someone can say things they cannot say at work or to friends or whatever, so maybe they're dooming here so they can be awesome out in the wild.


I’d like to think that, because if not, I truly wonder how some would function in the real world. I think it’s unhealthy if people just dwell on it.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 15, 2022)

For me, I sometimes think that doomerism goes both ways. It reminds me of a picture that was posted on this site:




To me, it represents:

1) Doomers complaining about doomerism and doing nothing to stop it from dooming

and

2) People mocking doomers about dooming, yet doing nothing to stop the Doomers from doomerism and thinking that walking away will just stop them from dooming

Most of the time, it’s like a parasitic disease that can destroy both the weak-willed and strong-willed when one attacks the causes but not the symptoms that comes with it. Pessimism and optimism have long been a thing before this site existed, and Internet philosophers do not have all the answers. The problem, though, arises when people try to force out “wrongthink” and replace it with sugarcoating groupthink that does nothing to stop the ill wills of society and pretends as if this problem is just going to be as simple as, say, blocking someone on social media or a forum.

To put it short, a little healthy “dooming” is okay, but making it a part of your life and not focusing on your own shortcomings is making you and you only suffer.

It’s no more different than people making threads about stopping the doomer mindset, yet you actively participate in places filled with Doomers and you try your hardest to not claim you are one of them.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 15, 2022)

Jonah Hill poster said:


> For me, I sometimes think that doomerism goes both ways. It reminds me of a picture that was posted on this site:
> 
> View attachment 3871302
> 
> ...


I think being more proactive is the key instead of being purely reactive. You’re right that beimg blindly optimistic and being reactionary don’t do much either though. 

The absolute largest flaw I find in the doomer mindset however is that it works to demoralize you. If you think all is lost, what’s the point of even living then? If you’re upset with the way society currently is, become one less person that’s making it worse. Workout, eat decently, and participate socially in ways that can assist you later if need be. Life is tough, it sucks, but there is no need to make your own life more difficult by just moping around. A society is made up of individuals, and better individuals mean a better society to work with. The one thing people can have power over is themselves and more should remember that.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 16, 2022)

Making the odd doompost just to vent and get stuff out of your system is one thing. Swallowing the blackpill and wallowing in doom is another


----------



## draggs (Nov 16, 2022)

What do you think socially inept and unsuccessful misanthropes are going to feel about the state of the world lol

How much of the userbase is forever online with their cliques and off and on site hugboxing and gay opping

How many have mental and emotional problemos that manifest in alogging and weebery and all the other shit

How many are arrested development what's my age again gross caricature types

How many are generally unpleasant people

Etc


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Nov 16, 2022)

Yeah, turns out, a bunch of people without girlfriends, without jobs, without job prospects, without hobbies, without social groups, and in general without much going on in their lives have a lot of time to spend on the internet whining about how bad everything is - as if other people are somehow clueless or oblivious to what's going on in the world today. 

What crushes them, and what most explains why they continue to perpetuate their squalor by looking for heccin validation on the internet, is knowledge of the fact that other people can recognize the negative things in the world... and still find happiness and success. It's the fact that they have trepidation in trying to improve their own lives... and somehow think that other people have simply never felt that? So they'll cook up a million excuses as to why they can't take a single step, get left behind as the world moves on, and then wonder why it is that no-one wants to waste their time with a dead end... how embarrassing.


----------



## NoonmanR (Nov 16, 2022)

Hard to keep a sunny disposition when you see, say, a 12 year old kid get so very obviously groomed and there's not a damn thing you can do to help because every community on the face of the internet seems to prefer it that way. Would i kill myself over it? No, not really, nor should you give up, but when things are so very obviously fucked and there doesn't seem to be any kind of effective pushback, or a viable solution in sight, the doomer posting just kinda happens.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 16, 2022)

So is anyone who's anti-doomerism actually thinks things are improving or at least will improve in the future? So far it's mainly insults that seem more like projections. The argument about things only going bad online doesn't fly when our money has less value and people their jobs.

Another reason for the doom I thought of is the unceasing Propaganda. I heard someone say that the point of propaganda is to demoralise and that's pretty accurate. You can't even escape to films or video games without a nigger being inserted or some Anti Trump derangement seeping in, and that's ignoring the massive decrease in quality and releases on virtually everything.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 16, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> So is anyone who's anti-doomerism actually thinks things are improving or at least will improve in the future? So far it's mainly insults that seem more like projections. The argument about things only going bad online doesn't fly when our money has less value and people their jobs.
> 
> Another reason for the doom I thought of is the unceasing Propaganda. I heard someone say that the point of propaganda is to demoralise and that's pretty accurate. You can't even escape to films or video games without a nigger being inserted or some Anti Trump derangement seeping in, and that's ignoring the massive decrease in quality and releases on virtually everything.


Improv_ing? _Hell no, we’re in for a long winter. We have a long way further to fall before things start to get better.

Going to improve in the future? Hard to say, refer back to point 1. IMO, the Trump presidency was the last gasp of prosperity that average Americans will see for the next 2-3 decades. And 2-3 decades out, it’s _really _hard to make any actionable predictions for how things might shake out.

The thing you have to realize though, is that the dream of never-ending growth and prosperity was always that - a dream. The reality is, the situation we currently find ourselves in is very much a product of a prosperous society where people have too much time and too little to do. Good times create weak men; weak men create hard times; hard times create strong men; and strong men create good times… that’s how the wheel of history has always turned, and that’s how it will continue to go.

If you’re depressed about the current state of the world… you’re probably justified. I personally don’t think things are going to get any better in the near term. But take care not to make the mistake of believing that just because we (the American people) are losing necessarily means our enemies (international megacorporations, China, Russia, globohomo, etc.) are winning, because a receding tide beaches _all _ships, and our little dinghies might fare the tumble a bit better than a megacarrier simply because there’s much less to break. Times will be tough for normal people going forward, but the American people have survived way worse. We will endure, and a new generation of strong men will be born from the hardship, because that’s just how the wheel of history turns. What will not survive are the incredibly expensive propaganda machines of the tech/media industrial complex, which are already collapsing as we speak, for the simple reason that the money required to keep the wheels spinning is running dry. In tough times, profit trumps ideology, because ideology alone will not keep your company solvent. That might seem like a bizarre concept, but that’s because most of us have only ever lived in a world where companies have basically infinite money to do whatever the fuck they want with, regardless of whether or not it will sell. However, that gravy train is coming to an end, and while it’s going to hurt for us, it’s going to hurt WAY more for them.

The current crop of ghouls running the world are also starting to reach the end of their lifespans, and the wheel of history has also hit their legacy: they have no competent protege’s, their spawn are all retarded true believers who genuinely buy into the ideology while having none of the political acumen that makes these men so dangerous. I think the whole WEF 2030 deadline was because they knew it was now or never - if it doesn’t happen before they all die out by 2030, then it will NEVER happen as planned, because they have nobody competent to carry out their legacy.

One more thing to consider is that as fucked as America might seem, we’re not measuring up against some platonic ideal of a successful nation - we’re only up against every other country in the world. And even _with _all of its leadership and manpower issues, the United States military is _still _the strongest military force in the world, by a long shot, it’s not even a competition. China’s PLA is a total paper tiger and Russia… I don’t even need to say anything about them that they haven’t shown off themselves in the last 6 months. Economically, the US is also in a better state to recover than the rest of the world, in that we at least HAVE the resources available (oil, farmland, advanced manufacturing capacity, etc.) to become more self-sufficient should the need arise.

The next couple of decades are gonna be rough, don’t get me wrong, but short of all-out nuclear war with Russia, IMO the America that comes out of it will be a much stronger nation than the America of today, which has largely grown lazy, fat and complacent.


----------



## draggs (Nov 16, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> So is anyone who's anti-doomerism actually thinks things are improving or at least will improve in the future? So far it's mainly insults that seem more like projections. The argument about things only going bad online doesn't fly when our money has less value and people their jobs.
> 
> Another reason for the doom I thought of is the unceasing Propaganda. I heard someone say that the point of propaganda is to demoralise and that's pretty accurate. You can't even escape to films or video games without a nigger being inserted or some Anti Trump derangement seeping in, and that's ignoring the massive decrease in quality and releases on virtually everything.


I could point to objective criteria like poverty and hunger decreasing, plus life expectancy, electrification and other utility infrastructure, per capita GDP, population etc. increasing globally, but you would just sullenly handwave it for some childish contrarianist "reasons" and then cry about projected insults or something else fake and gay

Doomers lack reference and perspective and really all they want is validation that how shitty they feel about themselves is reflected in the world around them. Get back to me when a third of the population is dying in a decade from the plagues and barbarian invasions and civil wars


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 16, 2022)

draggs said:


> I could point to objective criteria like poverty and hunger decreasing, plus life expectancy, electrification and other utility infrastructure, per capita GDP etc. increasing globally, but you would just sullenly handwave it and then cry about projected insults or something else fake and gay


This.

Quality of life has never been better, and people really need to remember that. For as bad as things are, they used to be some much worse back then.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 17, 2022)

draggs said:


> I could point to objective criteria like poverty and hunger decreasing, plus life expectancy, electrification and other utility infrastructure, per capita GDP, population etc. increasing globally, but you would just sullenly handwave it for some childish contrarianist "reasons" and then cry about projected insults or something else fake and gay
> 
> Doomers lack reference and perspective and really all they want is validation that how shitty they feel about themselves is reflected in the world around them. Get back to me when a third of the population is dying in a decade from the plagues and barbarian invasions and civil wars


The problem is that you arbitrarily choose some point in time to compare against that is ridiculous, no one gives a fuck about how things were in the medieval times, but having at least comparable quality of life to our grandparents is not too much to ask for most people, even if there is some greater risk of disease (though with the obesity epidemic that's also debatable if we are healthier). Plus global increase is as globohomo as it gets, the question is how things are going in your own country, not that Pedro can finally own an iphone. In the end if things were really improving you wouldn't have things like no social trust, no hope for home ownership, as entire generation that does not want to work, or an opioid epidemic.



Gar For Archer said:


> Improv_ing? _Hell no, we’re in for a long winter. We have a long way further to fall before things start to get better.
> 
> Going to improve in the future? Hard to say, refer back to point 1. IMO, the Trump presidency was the last gasp of prosperity that average Americans will see for the next 2-3 decades. And 2-3 decades out, it’s _really _hard to make any actionable predictions for how things might shake out.
> 
> ...


I think the biggest problem for most people is what kind of people will be left once the dust settles, if we went over the line of euthanasia for mentally ill and genital mutilation for children will the next generation will even be able to function or will it be entirely comprised of sociopaths? All the rot might burn away, but in the end as humans our biggest importance is the survival and propagation of the next generations.


----------



## draggs (Nov 17, 2022)

Like I thought, childish contrarian "reasons"

Medieval times? How about 1900? 1950? Those close enough to current year for you? The differences between people today and people in medieval times arent large enough to say they cant be compared anyway. Both were times of disruptive technological change and social tumult. That is how every time has been for 4000 years, it is what it is

Pedro being able to own an iphone is a significant increase in Pedro's quality of life whether you like it or not, as access to such things is so ingrained in _your_ life that you take it for granted and think it doesn't count, you insufferable misanthrope. Let's take away your devices and be spared your bitching, find out how much it fucks around with your life

Globally doesn't count because it's globohomo? What does food supply and poverty have to do with globohomo? Absolutely nothing. This isn't free association bingo, try some logic please

No social trust? Maybe in your disappointing life. Talk about projection. I have high social trust in my neighbors and larger community and professional associations. Sorry that you're so isolated, antisocial, and not useful in your labor that you can't say the same

Grandparents had it better? Life expectancy and material quality of life is much better than it was two, three generations ago

No hope for home ownership? 34% of home buyers in 2021 were first time buyers, up from 31% in 2020

Countries have gone through drug epidemics before and recovered, China recovered from 200 years of an opioid epidemic that was way more widespread in the population than the one in America today, America recovered from one after the Civil War and another after WWI

Are there problems to be confronted and resolved yes there are always are


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Nov 17, 2022)

That all depends on what “doomer” actually means. I think it’s perfectly logical to assess a shitty situation and call it out for what it is. And to quote my nigga @ConfederateIrishman optimism without substance is cowardice. But at the end of the day, this is just a place to shitpost and laugh at lolcows. The day it becomes anything more than that to me is my last day here.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Nov 17, 2022)

It's half /pol/stormfags' fault.  They took doomerism and made it into their ideology in which "acceleration" (things getting worse until the point they are intolerable) is something to look forward to because it will lead to a collapse where edgy nihilist pseudo-Nazi retards can take over (it will never happen).

I think another component is that forces to be in the media, etc. have been forcefully holding back a natural political pendulum swing.  I don't think this can be done forever however.  Also the idea of things being shit forever also rests on the idea that younger generations will continue buying into the bullshit as they have been since 2011 at least.  That's not guaranteed either.  You can try to force people to think a certain way through the schools and media, but you can only force this shit so much before it has an opposite effect at some point.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 17, 2022)

draggs said:


> Like I thought, childish contrarian "reasons"
> 
> Medieval times? How about 1900? 1950? Those close enough to current year for you? The differences between people today and people in medieval times arent large enough to say they cant be compared anyway. Both were times of disruptive technological change and social tumult. That is how every time has been for 4000 years, it is what it is
> 
> ...


Yeah, but it's not the 1990s anymore and I am not a wee child who can sit around in my underwear watching Family Double Dare and eating Froot Loops and not caring at all about the carbs and sugar content, while my parents take care of all the bills and buy me more tendies, so therefore the world is fucked and every day is an endless stream of torment and agony.


----------



## draggs (Nov 17, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Yeah, but it's not the 1990s anymore and I am not a wee child who can sit around in my underwear watching Family Double Dare and eating Froot Loops and not caring at all about the carbs and sugar content, while my parents take care of all the bills and buy me more tendies, so therefore the world is fucked and every day is an endless stream of torment and agony.


I know feelsbadman

On the other hand there's independence and sex... oh yeah those are things doomers usually don't have


----------



## Maurice Maine (Nov 17, 2022)

The last 3 years were soul crushing.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 17, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Yeah, but it's not the 1990s anymore and I am not a wee child who can sit around in my underwear watching Family Double Dare and eating Froot Loops and not caring at all about the carbs and sugar content, while my parents take care of all the bills and buy me more tendies, so therefore the world is fucked and every day is an endless stream of torment and agony.


This but I was watching Ed, Edd, N Eddy and eating Coco Puffs. Still cuckoo for Coco Puffs.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 18, 2022)

draggs said:


> Like I thought, childish contrarian "reasons"
> 
> Medieval times? How about 1900? 1950? Those close enough to current year for you? The differences between people today and people in medieval times arent large enough to say they cant be compared anyway. Both were times of disruptive technological change and social tumult. That is how every time has been for 4000 years, it is what it is
> 
> ...


I don't really get why you keep saying contrarian despite you being the one in the minority, also you keep on personal attacks despite supposedly being the one with thicker skin.

Having people in different countries doing better might have been better if it wasn't due to western countries self sabotaging themselves for it to happen.

You might live in an area with high social trust, but in general it seems like most people saw a decrease (for example wide amount of racially motivated attacks towards non-blacks, or huge amount of petty crime and urban decay), especially in urban areas. Either deboonk what I said or ignore it, don't bring your personal experience as a fact.

Kinda hard to argue life expectancy and material quality of life, when Canadian old folks are being euthanised, and Euros are going to spend the winter without heating. How much time until it happens in our own countries?

Also I'd rather see a comparison to statistics before 2008, or even 2016. Definitely not compared to Corona time.

Also wtf are you on about treating a drug epidemic (and that's excluding weed addiction) as some tiny things that will simply pass.

Basically, I want you to say how things are going to be better in the next couple of decades rather than trying to argue per point that it doesn't really matter and that the WEF is saying we're on the correct path.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Nov 18, 2022)

Dooming is the only solution. There is no hope to get married have kids and live a long and fulfilling life because women can just divorce you at any time, take half your money and move on to the next meal ticket. Along with your kids. 

Women cannot be trusted. They are disloyal, vain, and materialistic. There is nothing noble or redeeming about them.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Nov 18, 2022)

I remember how, after the civil war, america just rolled over and died because things in the 1860s were worse than the 1840s. Or how after the fall of the empire, Britain became literally unlivable and ceased to be a country, or how after losing two consecutive world wars Germany simply ceased to exist and everyone there was unhappy forever. Poor Ukes are just gonna roll over after the war's done and leave their stuff all blowed up because man weren't things better in 2021, DAE remember 2021, like why even rebuild bro  

"Bro globalism has fucked me over so bad" 
"Bro now that globalism is receding, things cost more wtf??!?!!?!"
You can't please a moron with a soapbox


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 18, 2022)

Rich Evans Ayypologist said:


> Or how after the fall of the empire, Britain became literally unlivable and ceased to be a country,


I feel like this one may not be the best example.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Nov 19, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> I feel like this one may not be the best example.


Yes, yes, the wood teeth guys are passing dumb laws about calling people trannies on the internet without a license - and we've got a bonanza of death-resultant-from-childbirth and death-resultant-from-going-to-school to make them jelly - and yet no-one's abandoning either spot to flee to based! russia or china or wherever. Turns out, life's still plenty fine in both places, relative to shitholes elsewhere. Officer, officer! Help! I'm being mildly inconvenienced!


----------



## timewave0 (Nov 19, 2022)

That’s simple — we’re all doomed.


----------



## 56 others (Nov 19, 2022)

Shit just keeps getting fucking worse, but I refuse to die before my enemies.


----------



## R00T (Nov 19, 2022)

because believe it or not people like to be whiny bitches when things don’t go their way.  it just comes off as people too obsessed about stuff they don’t control and instead of focusing on the good in their lives and the changes they can make they sit there and complain.


----------



## Friend of Dorothy Parker (Nov 19, 2022)

There's a strong lack of perspective here.  Tons of misunderstanding and conflating of (relative) anecdote or momentary trend with long-term reality (either personal or worldwide).  "Why try?" is a much too common response to the vagaries and horrors of life - and too often adopted or advocated here by people who have never actually put themselves out there - once, twice, 500 times.  And equally too often it's just an excuse not to.

If you go through day to day believing everyone is either stupid or evil, and life is impossible and getting worse, then you're doing it wrong - and squandering the time and gifts you have. 

Cynicism is funny, unless you actually believe it.


----------



## draggs (Nov 19, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> I don't really get why you keep saying contrarian despite you being the one in the minority, also you keep on personal attacks despite supposedly being the one with thicker skin.
> 
> Having people in different countries doing better might have been better if it wasn't due to western countries self sabotaging themselves for it to happen.
> 
> ...


I say contrarian because I think you're being contrary just to be contrary because you're butthurt and resentful

What self-sabotage of Western countries was done to raise the standard of living in the second and third world? May I remind you that the standard of living was also rising concurrently in the first (Western) world

You said no social trust, I said I have high social trust. This deboonks your assertion that there is no social trust. No means none. I have some. A lot, actually. That is more than none. Be more clear and precise in your rhetoric. There are many, many millions of people like me with high social trust in their lives. Billions of people actually. The world is quite large you know

Do you understand that "Canadian old folks are getting offed" and "Euros are gonna freeze (they aren't, actually)" are not actual responses? Did the 20th century not actually see a huge increase in life expectancy and material wealth because lots of people got killed young and lots of shit got destroyed in the two world wars? This is that butthurt and resentful contrarianism again. A comparison to what statistics? People live longer now than they did in 1900. Or 1950. They have more stuff and most of it is better quality. Do you really think you can keep putting up new hoops to be jumped through without weakening your pitch? Oh that's not good enough, oh that's not good enough, nope now do this, nope now do that. It doesn't make you look like you're right, it makes you look like you're childishly obdurate

I never said drug issues are tiny things that will simply pass. I implied that they will pass in time. There is nothing new under the sun, these things have all happened before, they will all happen again. Societies get into problems and get out of them. Sometimes very quickly, sometimes very slowly. It never ends

Who said it doesn't really matter? I didn't. People will solve current problems and grapple with new ones as they come because it _does_ matter

What about the WEF? The WEF people are _not _sitting around saying the world is fine and on the correct path. They have a very big interest in saying it isn't, that they know the truly correct path and how to get on it. So they can maneuver more wealth and political power into their hands

How are things going to be better in the next couple of decades? Better how? By objective, independent criteria like poverty, hunger, clean water, electrification, internet access, life expectancy? Those things will all be better 2 decades from now than they are today. Better according to satisfying your opinion? I can't promise you that and I don't want to. The connection between the satisfaction of your opinion and the betterment of the human condition seems tenuous at best to me


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 19, 2022)

draggs said:


> I say contrarian because I think you're being contrary just to be contrary because you're butthurt and resentful
> 
> What self-sabotage of Western countries was done to raise the standard of living in the second and third world? May I remind you that the standard of living was also rising concurrently in the first (Western) world
> 
> ...


You put a wall of text that can be summed as "you are wrong because", you don't delve into any cause and consequences, or actual guesses about the future, to the point I don't know if you are feigning ignorance or just literally retarded.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 19, 2022)

I have no butt yet I _ must_ fart.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 19, 2022)

Rich Evans Ayypologist said:


> Yes, yes, the wood teeth guys are passing dumb laws about calling people trannies on the internet without a license - and we've got a bonanza of death-resultant-from-childbirth and death-resultant-from-going-to-school to make them jelly - and yet no-one's abandoning either spot to flee to based! russia or china or wherever. Turns out, life's still plenty fine in both places, relative to shitholes elsewhere. Officer, officer! Help! I'm being mildly inconvenienced!


I dunno about that. Even before the British Empire met its end as a political institution, the UK was already in steep economic and social decline. The extreme damage caused by World War 2 took decades to recover from, with the country struggling economically to regain its place well into the 1970s. The 80s brought with it a disasterous campaign of Regeanomics which resulted in much of the country's industrial sector being gutted. While the UK's industrial cities were never exactly a pleasant place to live, they've fallen into levels of crime and urban decay to rival and in many cases surpass the worst excesses of the Rust Belt in the United States. The streets are often afflicted with generational gang crime, in some cases centuries old, and are outright overflowing with drugs, particularly heroin and now fentanyl. The economic hardship has only been increased by either the existence or mishandling (depending on who you choose to ask) of Brexit, which has economically isolated the UK from Europe without removing much of the actual restrictions that the campaign originally sought to escape from.

Add on top of all of those long standing problems with the newer liberal institutions, which have refused to prosecute certain crimes committed by minority groups on the simple basis that they would appear racist. Regardless of your politics or your stance on racial integration, the United Kingdom has clearly embarked upon the wrong method of doing it. And besides, its not as if minorities in the UK have a monopoly on child rape, given the recent scandals of such high profile media figures as Jimmy Saville showing very clearly that tolerance for such actions goes all the way up to the top of the system. Just looking up "UK child grooming gangs" will give you a list of quite a few, that come in every colour of the rainbow no less. And those are only the ones that we know about.

This is contrasted by a hilariously restrictive society that seeks to regulate largely irrelevant things such as requiring a loiscience just to own a television, a law that finally, only as of a year or two ago, is looking to be repealed. Even as crime overruns the major cities due to a mix of social, economic and racial factors, the police instead choose to double down on pointless acts such as regulating the ownership of kitchen knives.

Healthcare in the United Kingdom is an absolute joke, with much of the country's disabled population living in misery and the average patient being more easily able to find the drugs they need on the street than from a doctor. Waiting lists only lengthen every single year, falling ever more short of their quotas, and COVID has of course done absolutely nothing to improve this situation. The UK's healthcare system is such a mess that even strong proponents of socialized healthcare criticize its sheer ineptitude and inability to care for its citizens.

Much of the UK's infrastructure is exceedingly dated, with idiotic things such as railway lines still mostly being laid in the gauges that they were in the Victorian Era, the country lacking both the funds and the will to actually overhaul the abysmal public transit systems surrounding major metropolitan areas. Almost every house in the UK also contains asbestos insulation or building materials due to the time period much of them were built it. There's no campaigns to tear these buildings down like in the USA because it is just simply not feasible due to the sheer number of structures and locations involved. If you think the infrastructure is outdated, it has nothing on the country's bureaucracy, which is a confusing, ancient slurry of both modern and medieval administrative and postal zones. A lot of this is due to no fault of the government and instead is the result of the country's advanced age (England is a little under one thousand years old at this point), but the lack of maintenance and the focus on silly laws rather than fruitful reform of course makes an already tough situation worse.

Militarily, the UK is also a joke, unable to even win a war with Iceland over fishing rights in the North Sea. The same North Sea the British were also cucked out of much of the oil rights to by Norway. The UK mostly exists to be a patsy to the United States of America, blindly following us into one pointless war after another. We repay that sycophantic devotion by, at least once a war, strafing their troops with friendly fire as their media impotently shakes its fist and demands justice for war crimes that the US Military laughs in the face of. The UK itself has not had a successful major military venture of its own since the Falklands War; an utterly pointless conflict over a pair of irrelevant islands against the weak and despotic banana republic of Argentina.

Overall, the United Kingdom is an abject, never-ending failure, unable to provide basic care for its citizens, unable to decide its own destiny, and unable to address any of the systemic problems plaguing the country on a constant basis. And those who have the ability to escape it can and frequently do, often to places like Canada (lol) or the USA.

Optimistic faggots in the United States of America definitely have a point when they say "Be thankful for what you have; it can always get worse."

At least we're not the UK.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 20, 2022)

It's simple, man. I look at the world and wonder what there is to be optimistic about?


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Nov 20, 2022)

Because we bully women so they stay in their container threads and we can't enjoy their natural wonderful perkiness.


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 20, 2022)

too many doomers use the site now. lighten the fuck up people. turn off the computer and go outside, touch grass, and have sex or something idk


----------



## Wormy (Nov 20, 2022)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> Dooming is the only solution. There is no hope to get married have kids and live a long and fulfilling life because women can just divorce you at any time, take half your money and move on to the next meal ticket. Along with your kids.
> 
> Women cannot be trusted. They are disloyal, vain, and materialistic. There is nothing noble or redeeming about them.


Cry moar incel. If I can make it work, you can.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 20, 2022)

Because Doom is a great game.


----------



## Happy Fish (Nov 20, 2022)

Dumb question. You can't even avoid the propaganda shoved down our throats if you try anything short of going innawoods


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 20, 2022)

Once upon a time you had reason to believe that the vast majority of people were good and sane and that by and large, despite hitting some bumps in the road, you could believe the future would be something better than now.

And you at least had fun and exciting bread and circuses to let you forget about the troubles of the world for a while.

Now it's been revealed that far too many people are actually shitty and insane and even the bread and circuses are shit now, only serving to remind you of the many insane and evil people who are on a crusade to seek out and stamp out whatever's left that's good, decent or cool.

So what's not to doom about? Any indication that a backlash is coming to this stuff seems to sputter out, they control the institutions, the government and the media and they very purposely want it their way and they'll do anything, lie, cheat, steal, to get it.

If you don't like the way things are under Woke, there doesn't seem to be any hope anymore of being able to stop it and again, we can't even get entertainment that doesn't suck shit, escapism isn't even allowed, they wont even you let you dream big like the dude in the movie Brazil, they want absolutely control.

And under Woke we are headed to civilization ending disaster, society cannot survive under the insanity of Woke, it's antithetical to what makes civilization function, it's literally the opposite of what makes the world go around.

Again, what's not to doom about?


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Nov 20, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Cry moar incel. If I can make it work, you can.


You haven't made it work. She will leave you for any reason or no reason. You're not dead yet, and neither is she, therefore she can still betray you.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 20, 2022)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> You haven't made it work.


Yea I did. I beat the spread several times over.


Don't Tread on Me said:


> She will leave you for any reason or no reason.


Prove it.


Don't Tread on Me said:


> You're not dead yet, and neither is she, therefore she can still betray you.


A meteor can also hit me from the sky, but I still go outside.




Dom Cruise said:


> And under Woke we are headed to civilization ending disaster, society cannot survive under the insanity of Woke, it's antithetical to what makes civilization function, it's literally the opposite of what makes the world go around.


So what do you offer instead that's better?


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Nov 21, 2022)

ahh, the fun of a slapdash fix to 'people are just quoting the OP, better arbitrarily disable all quotes past a certain post length'  I fucking love digging around in bbcode quotes


L50LasPak said:


> The 80s brought with it a disasterous campaign of Regeanomics which resulted in much of the country's industrial sector being gutted.


You get that Thatcherism happened largely because the 1970s saw unions causing rolling power outages and massive reductions in economic output alongside the oil embargo spiking the cost of living on an island nation dependent on inputs, right? Thatcher's reforms in many way kept the place afloat, even if it contained baggage like having private companies compete for work contracts from the government that has led to some of the current malaise.

Yes, the country doesn't have the economic heft of the US - nothing does - and it has similar issues with areas far from London being economically and developmentally maligned. I don't think you would, as a result, prefer to go live in Pakistan or Russia.


L50LasPak said:


> the worst excesses of the Rust Belt in the United States. The streets are often afflicted with generational gang crime, in some cases centuries old, and are outright overflowing with drugs, particularly heroin and now fentanyl.


Have you, like, been to any major US metro? Ever?

With a homicide rate of 1.12 per 100k population versus somewhere in the neighborhood of 6.2 per 100k for the US, it looks like the UK's gangs really just have to step it up.

Drug deaths are frustrating to find data about in the UK as it seems each of the four member-states collects their own but does not collate their data -- the CDC has a good enough guess here, while the UK has this thing to show for england and wales. Now, this is obviously comparing 2020 to 2022, and it's comparing per million to per 100k, which is resolved by multiplication. It's a rate of 283 per million for the US against 115 per million for England + Wales. Scotland looks to be doing worse, with rates on par or above the US in 2 of the areas broken down on page 2. Even if we assume, as we should, that 2020 was an outlier for the worse, that's still a wide gap.


L50LasPak said:


> The economic hardship has only been increased by either the existence or mishandling (depending on who you choose to ask) of Brexit, which has economically isolated the UK from Europe without removing much of the actual restrictions that the campaign originally sought to escape from.


Probably because there weren't a lot of restrictions specific to the UK, and the EU being a trading bloc still has requirements about what can occur within its economic zone. Thank goodness, though, that the UK can finally buy all the chlorinated chicken from the yanks it wants, free of tariffs.


L50LasPak said:


> Regardless of your politics or your stance on racial integration, the United Kingdom has clearly embarked upon the wrong method of doing it.


Yes. And the US has Hollywood, the both of them got to enjoy the catholic church getting frisky, and so-on and so-on. I somehow don't imagine you'll tell me you think India's got it right, or that there's no pederasts in Belarus.


L50LasPak said:


> Healthcare in the United Kingdom is an absolute joke, with much of the country's disabled population living in misery and the average patient being more easily able to find the drugs they need on the street than from a doctor.


The NHS has indeed been comically underfunded and giving it money was a core push of the Brexit campaign - and also a complete shambolic lie, of course. However, I don't know that the pill-mill factories of the US really work out so well, especially when you consider that somewhere around 28 million people in the US do not have health insurance. Yes, if you have money to spare and your employer provides solid insurance packages, the US can't be beat; but the coin flips around. People in the UK don't neglect to visit the NHS because they're worried they won't be able to afford it. (They do so because the staff are probably striking.)


L50LasPak said:


> Much of the UK's infrastructure is exceedingly dated, with idiotic things such as railway lines still mostly being laid in the gauges that they were in the Victorian Era, the country lacking both the funds and the will to actually overhaul the abysmal public transit systems surrounding major metropolitan areas.


Back in 2021, Joe Biden visited Pittsburgh on the same day that a bridge collapsed out of thin air, and miraculously didn't kill anyone. The US's infrastructure is also in dire need of repair, with no political will nor financial backing to speak of being pointed meaningfully at it.


L50LasPak said:


> Militarily, the UK is also a joke, unable to even win a war with Iceland over fishing rights in the North Sea.


While all of the other elements could at least somewhat impact the daily lives of the citizens, the military is the one that has the absolute least to do with why one should-should-not be dooming. If you want to tell me that a Ukrainian is dooming because of what's going on over there, sure. But the strength of the military really does not affect anyone's quality of life in the US or the UK alike.


L50LasPak said:


> And those who have the ability to escape it can and frequently do, often to places like Canada (lol) or the USA.


The  UK's net migration rate per 1k is about 2.57. The US's is 2.78. The UK's was higher last year than the US's. Yeah, they're really fleeing.

At the end of this, the astute doomer might conclude that the US is also shit, everything is shit, why even try, etc etc etc. The point of all this is to point out that both countries have serious and significant problems to tackle, and yet throwing up your hands and deciding that you're just done and you're going to give up is curiously enough not a solution to any of it. Anyone living in either of the countries (or the west in general) is living a life that, by global and historical standards, is absolutely charmed when compared to their counterparts in nonwestern parts of the world. And yet there's less kvetching and whining and dooming coming out of shitfuckistan.


----------



## Sperghetti (Nov 21, 2022)

One thing I've noticed lately is that both sides of the "cuture war" just seem to be littered with people who are obviously unhappy on a personal level, but blame it on society in general. We often talk about how the terminally online Twitter addicts are miserable because they don't seem to have any real, meaningful social connections offline, but I think that's probably part of the issue with the doomer crowd as well. Like others have mentioned, it's good to disconnect and go spend some time elsewhere, and I honestly wonder how much of doomerism directly springs from just not having anywhere else _to _go.

Another thing is that doomers (including in this thread) often subscribe to kind of a golden age fallacy where everything they don't like is a recent development: Things were never this chaotic, the world was never this unbalanced, people were never this narcissistic... but I don't think that's really the case, I think that's just sort of distorted perception. It's easy to look back at the past and only think of the good stuff as being "real", because you can dismiss a large amount of the (also very real) worries and concerns of the time because you know what didn't pan out. That's not to say some things _weren't_ better in the past (there's plenty of stuff that was), but I don't think a lot of people accurately assess the bad alongside the good. Even in your own lifetime, I think you need to be aware of how much time you spent as a kid or a teenager, and obviously that's going to warp your perspective on comparing the past to the current moment, as an adult.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 21, 2022)

> You get that Thatcherism happened largely because the 1970s saw unions causing rolling power outages and massive reductions in economic output alongside the oil embargo spiking the cost of living on an island nation dependent on inputs, right? Thatcher's reforms in many way kept the place afloat, even if it contained baggage like having private companies compete for work contracts from the government that has led to some of the current malaise.
> 
> Yes, the country doesn't have the economic heft of the US - nothing does - and it has similar issues with areas far from London being economically and developmentally maligned. I don't think you would, as a result, prefer to go live in Pakistan or Russia.
> 
> ...



Lol @Rich Evans Ayypologist more like British UKayypologist amirite


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Nov 21, 2022)

Me personally I'm a stoic so I believe no matter how bad things get I should still be happy with whatever lifes gives to me. It will be stupid of me to be a doomer but also believe in stoicism sure there is alot of bad things happening but do you think this is the first time that they have ever happen. If are ancestors were able to make it through the Black Plague then we should make it through whatever happening now


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Nov 22, 2022)

mrpatapon said:


> Alright time for another round of schizo posting + philosophical rambling on the deep thought thread.
> 
> First of all, you doomers are not actually opposing the narrative or fighting against the Cathedetal. Instead you are still operating fully WITHIN THE NARRATIVE of the Cathederal, except your on the opposing losing side, like a jobber for a wrestling match.
> 
> ...


Easier said than done, it was hard to organize during the Rockwell era let alone now with how sanitized and controlled the Internet is.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 30, 2022)

seeing other people sad makes me happy. that site helps with that.


----------



## std::string (Dec 2, 2022)

Sperghetti said:


> One thing I've noticed lately is that both sides of the "cuture war" just seem to be littered with people who are obviously unhappy on a personal level, but blame it on society in general.


Also makes them feel important.

Gotta vote Democrat to prevent the fascist takeover of the US. Gotta vote Republican to prevent troons from taking over your schools. You're the brave warrior standing up against the unstoppable force.

None of this is even real but if you've got online brain poisoning you might think it is.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 2, 2022)

I see many people here who really took MAGA to heart and thought it was going to be a revolution. For me it was all theatre, the society of spectacle going at it again. As someone who lived during the clinton era, the bush years and obama I knew there was no change coming. Its all glitter and fireworks, and while the ideological craziness got turned up to 11 I only cared about the jokes because at this point I would've to be a complete idiot to fall for it again. But for many, specially zoomers, this was a huge high and they want it back, they want to believe, and people who are in one extreme tend to flip to the other really easily, in this case from believe trump was the god-emperor to thinking all is lost.

On the other hand its impossible to ignore that some parts of the country are going to shit, some literally if you have ever walked thru the turd fields that are the streets of frisco now. Of course this didn't happen overnight, you could see the rot advancing as far back as the late 80's, but reagan didn't do shit about it, neither did bush I, or clinton or bush II or obama. I remember seeing the absolute poverty of the appalachians during the bush II years and his voters didn't care because _mission accomplished_. Now the rot is reaching even the rich spots, some of our cities are slowly resembling the likes of sao paolo in brazil where you have ritzy skyscrapers next to shanties. 

What I do is focus on myself and my family, everything else is unfortunately beyond my abilities. I did consider getting into politics when I was still a teen but I took a look at the sheer corruption involved and decided it was pointless.


----------



## Friend of Dorothy Parker (Dec 3, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> Once upon a time you had reason to believe that the vast majority of people were good and sane and that by and large, despite hitting some bumps in the road, you could believe the future would be something better than now.
> 
> And you at least had fun and exciting bread and circuses to let you forget about the troubles of the world for a while.
> 
> ...


OK, Thomas.  This was done to death 370 years ago.  Edgy.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Dec 3, 2022)

Dooming is popular here because it's a website devoted to observing the worst dregs of humanity. It's hard not to doom when you see all thid mother fucking, dog fucking, kid fucking, smurf fucking, and vacuum cleaner fucking. It's deranged and gives you no hope for humanity.


----------



## Zookerton (Dec 3, 2022)

The reality is it feels like once you're on this website you eventually see the veil of a lot of things lifted the bread and circuses you once consumed to forget it all are no longer as effective. it's like August 2022 we have ISPs and even cloudflare running to protect people who are perpetually in a state of pain and eternal rotting due to their own actions.
They have the power to deplatform a website just because it hurt my feelings and is targeted harassment when those morons post their lives online and are terminally plugged into the internet. They have the most skeletons in the closet are are incredibly abhorrent but we're not allowed to do anything except sit and watch we can't even catalog their insanity. 

You don't even have many places to go to talk about the things that cannot be spoken outside of a select few websites/fediverse instances. Most of these sites are stuck being run off of crypto donations because questioning these people are an instant exile to having no funding options. Look at how many hoops you have to jump through to fund the kiwifarms compared to any regular website that is down to shove the troonshine down your throat.

Josh has banned 2 countries from the kiwifarms in order to protect users from their own government from tracking them because we're about to hit an age where the just using the kiwifarms will lead to you being put in the gulags.

I'm probably eating blackpills like they're crack right now but it's hard to be optimistic when you're watching the west become what they fear and meme about from China.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 3, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> I see many people here who really took MAGA to heart and thought it was going to be a revolution. For me it was all theatre, the society of spectacle going at it again. As someone who lived during the clinton era, the bush years and obama I knew there was no change coming. Its all glitter and fireworks, and while the ideological craziness got turned up to 11 I only cared about the jokes because at this point I would've to be a complete idiot to fall for it again. But for many, specially zoomers, this was a huge high and they want it back, they want to believe, and people who are in one extreme tend to flip to the other really easily, in this case from believe trump was the god-emperor to thinking all is lost.
> 
> On the other hand its impossible to ignore that some parts of the country are going to shit, some literally if you have ever walked thru the turd fields that are the streets of frisco now. Of course this didn't happen overnight, you could see the rot advancing as far back as the late 80's, but reagan didn't do shit about it, neither did bush I, or clinton or bush II or obama. I remember seeing the absolute poverty of the appalachians during the bush II years and his voters didn't care because _mission accomplished_. Now the rot is reaching even the rich spots, some of our cities are slowly resembling the likes of sao paolo in brazil where you have ritzy skyscrapers next to shanties.
> 
> What I do is focus on myself and my family, everything else is unfortunately beyond my abilities. I did consider getting into politics when I was still a teen but I took a look at the sheer corruption involved and decided it was pointless.


Oh Regean did something alright. He granted amnesty, thus insuring it never recovers.


----------



## std::string (Dec 9, 2022)

Zookerton said:


> I'm probably eating blackpills like they're crack right now but it's hard to be optimistic when you're watching the west become what they fear and meme about from China.


UK wagging the finger at China for arresting people for the things they said in private online communications and banning protests despite the fact that, uh...the UK is currently doing this as well. Please pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.

The biggest blackpill is that ideology exists only as a geopolitical tool since the Cold War. The west exports modern liberal democracy abroad in the hopes that it will cause countries to align with the west. They have no commitment to it otherwise. Every generation a whole new batch of people find out about this and are surprised.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Dec 9, 2022)

I was about to say its a another-ops tactic because of other imageboards began noticing a trend of people joining in and deliberatly posting doomer-shit. Posting constantly of demoralizing shit, bait , and typing how we should all just give up and anons began labeling them as niggerpills. But it seemed like everybody had a good proper explanation of doomer shit on here.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 9, 2022)

Dooming is just low-effort faggotry, OP.


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Dec 10, 2022)

Plussy Pounder said:


> Dooming is just low-effort faggotry, OP.


Yup and it's also for sweaty 4chan users


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 10, 2022)

It's partially a brain thing. 

There's unpopular opinions being expressed on the farms: where else can NiggerFaggo69 express how he feels about black people ruining society, or FuckTroons saying hoe she thinks trans people are symbolic of society's decadence before/during a fall?  Social media?  Even in corners that aren't super progressive, there's aversion to overt dooming since social media is filled with normaler people who aren't venting their problems or are projecting a more positive life.  Whatever the case is, Kiwi Farms is a safe haven for odd thoughts. That's good: everyone deserves to have a place to voice things that they can't always voice around others.  Good discussions can be had, breaking down of concepts and analyzing things as well as providing hopefully some constructive solutions or perspectives to it.

....but also this sadly means a bunch of users can create a doom thread and circle jerk off around each other.  This is a bad situation for any sort of discussion board, at the very least stop making yourself MORE depressed because you still gotta live and experience good things, or at least tell people you dislike to fuck off and be at peace with yourself.

It's also less painful to be wrong about being cynical than it is optimistic.  This is a site that does bully people for being wrong sometimes, but goddamn being wrong isn't a bad thing.  You can still make positive choices or replan if something goes wrong.  You can also stop cringing that you're wrong: don't be afraid to fuck up on a forum full of tards who talk about overly online people posting about their bowel movements and speculating on it.  Being cynical can make your brain reward yourself for always being a lil bitch and not expecting good, but it can also harm you in the long run for not letting yourself take risk and fearing failure.

I'm an armchair psychologist and relatively positive on the farms, so I'm coming from that perspective.  Legit, I think being honest about your opinions on this forum even in threads that are full of doomers will have people agreeing with you who are lurking as long as you give your reasoning.  It might even have others chime in to agree, and yes, it might have someone try and shame you for not being as negative as they are - and when you write it out like that, it's as embarrassing for THEM to do it as it sounds so don't be afraid to just disregard that.  I also believe positivity promotes productivity and people making more shitpost and funnier shitpost when they feel better.  I rather be around a forum that has a balance of the two, so I try to be the change I wanna see and be that.  So maybe I ain't the right perspective for all that but that's where I come from.

Also interesting article on depression I found snooping around.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 10, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> It's partially a brain thing.
> 
> There's unpopular opinions being expressed on the farms: where else can NiggerFaggo69 express how he feels about black people ruining society, or FuckTroons saying hoe she thinks trans people are symbolic of society's decadence before/during a fall?  Social media?  Even in corners that aren't super progressive, there's aversion to overt dooming since social media is filled with normaler people who aren't venting their problems or are projecting a more positive life.  Whatever the case is, Kiwi Farms is a safe haven for odd thoughts. That's good: everyone deserves to have a place to voice things that they can't always voice around others.  Good discussions can be had, breaking down of concepts and analyzing things as well as providing hopefully some constructive solutions or perspectives to it.
> 
> ...


Brains are plastic and by changing what you do you change how you think which changes what you do and so on. 

You're supposed to be brought up to not be a doomerfaggot, but we don't do that anymore, so it seems one has to figure it out themselves. We all know not a single one of these fucks hasn't been exposed to people trying to tell them what to do and how to do it, or even close friends spending lots of time on them before running out of patience. They're choosing to do this, but to be honest, they're choosing based on their fucked up assumptions, learned helplessness, and doomerfaggot mindset.

So fix your fucking mindset.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 10, 2022)

Johnny Eastwood cash said:


> Me personally I'm a stoic so I believe no matter how bad things get I should still be happy with whatever lifes gives to me. It will be stupid of me to be a doomer but also believe in stoicism sure there is alot of bad things happening but do you think this is the first time that they have ever happen. If are ancestors were able to make it through the Black Plague then we should make it through whatever happening now


I'ma be real here. Out of all the philosophies, I find stoicism the most helpful. It isn't convoluted, it's pretty universally applicable regardless of religion and culture, and it's straight up honest. It's not a cure all woes, it's just treating your contentment and suffering as an economic and hardly as a duality.


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Dec 11, 2022)

Plussy Pounder said:


> So fix your fucking mindset.


I could be wrong about this but I think a good why to fix a doomers mindset is to have them completely disconnected from politics because all they do is read news articles about crooked politicians and watch political YouTubers who Renfrew their cynical beliefs. No one has ever told them that they are consooming too much politics


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Dec 11, 2022)

Oh gee, I dunno OP. Why would I have any reason to be upset by the fact that literally all of my worst nightmares have either come true, or are soon to come true, and apparently it's_ STILL _socially unacceptable to kill the people in power over it? Why would it suck so very much that I know going out and assassinating these cocksuckers will leave me with absolutely no backup, so the gesture is worthless, because I'll be smeared in the news with all of my associates, and that propaganda will keep anyone else from doing the same thing I did after they kill me? I won't know peace until these people are dead, and I haven't lost all hope that it'll happen, but I worry that it won't happen within my lifetime, which means that I can completely count on my life getting progressively worse until I die.

I literally could not imagine why people would feel hopeless about knowing technology has grown sufficiently advanced that even fucking off into the woods isn't an option anymore, because you can be silently assassinated by a drone pilot 2000 miles away using an Xbox 360 Controller! I mean, don't you like working the same days of the week at the same times every week for the entire useful portion of your lifespan, until you are nothing but a frail and sickly, useless, clump of meat in a wheelchair? I dunno about you, but that sounds like freedom to me, boy howdy! I love never having any free time! I love picking up other jobs, hoping they'll be better, or at least, different, and being disappointed every single time!

How could anyone be miserable over the existence of the surveillance state, and soon, if not here already, software that can parse all of that information and generate content and context that can influence you in ways you never would have even considered, and seamlessly integrated into your daily life, a la They Live? To be frank, I think it's lovely that there is no privacy, and to have even the tiniest scintilla of anxiety over that fact, makes you a schizo! Take your meds! Don't forget to take your meds that are definitely there to help you and are in no way a poison designed to zombify you into complacency!

The people who feel bad over the fact that the government needlessly stole two-to-three years of the collective world population's lives over bat soup, and now people are praying to their gods in government for more of this oppression, are simply lacking perspective. Yes, it's all about the good things in life, right? You can still eat a McRib. You can still poke your grandma on Facebook and hold a conference with your work buddies on the Metaverse, while having a sip of your morning corn syrup and microplastics, and you can still jerk off to porn. Quit being such a whiner! You can still go and see nature in these teeny-tiny patches of dirt that the government has cordoned off for you, so you can remember what things used to be like before we allowed hook-nosed corporatists to dig it all up for resources to satiate our ever-ballooning populations! Don't forget to get your recreational pass at the DMV!

Look, whiner-LARPing aside, every generation, every era, has its problems. The issue now is that _our problems aren't fixable_ anymore. You can't turn the clock back and adjust the trajectory of the Cyberpunk 2013/Batman Beyond dystopia we're right on course for. The institutions are too powerful. The government is too powerful. The corporations are too powerful. Everyone is brainwashed, and the grand majority of people, whether by ignorance, or stupidity, want this future that we have been conditioned for, for our entire lives. Anyone who pokes their head above the surface to take a look and be disgusted by what surrounds them, is the mortal enemy of the entire world order. That's what makes this the undeniable, and immutable end of humanity, this time around. We were past the point of no return as far back as the late 1990s. You will be lucky to see one in twenty people who really want to see things fixed badly enough that they're willing to lose blood over it, and of that fraction, an even more miniscule fraction who actually would.



Grey Gardens said:


> Repressed feelings can make a person into a miserable asshole pretty quick. This is a place where someone can say things they cannot say at work or to friends or whatever, so maybe they're dooming here so they can be awesome out in the wild.


This guy gets it. I try to put on my normie face for this world, but that shit decays the soul WAY worse than doomposting ever could. This is my pressure-release valve. I'm a pretty agreeable guy in person, but if you don't have an outlet to vent about all of the evils in this world, it will drive you absolutely buttfucking insane. I don't think it's really possible to internalize the sheer length, width, vascularity, and girth of it all, anymore. Things are just too bad to bottle it all up and smile for the retards.



Happy Fish said:


> Dumb question. You can't even avoid the propaganda shoved down our throats if you try anything short of going innawoods


Just wait until AI starts making the propaganda for you, based on all of the metadata it's harvested for two decades, and then seamlessly integrates it into reality, so you don't even notice most of the time. No more than five years, calling it now, and feel free to quote me later on that if the site survives that long.



Wormy said:


> So what do you offer instead that's better?


Y'know, like, not doing that?


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 11, 2022)

Johnny Eastwood cash said:


> I could be wrong about this but I think a good why to fix a doomers mindset is to have them completely disconnected from politics because all they do is read news articles about crooked politicians and watch political YouTubers who Renfrew there cynical beliefs. No one has ever told them that they are consooming too much politics



If step 1 is give them role models and things to do, 0 (or -1) is precisely that, yeah.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 11, 2022)

>>Y'know, like, not doing that?

Great, but what do we do INSTEAD?


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Dec 11, 2022)

Wormy said:


> >>Y'know, like, not doing that?
> 
> Great, but what do we do INSTEAD?


Literally nothing. Why is that so hard for you? The current year social justice movement was completely unnecessary, and we didn't have to tolerate it. The most amount of action I'd recommend is beating up libshits and spitting on their broken bodies, but even that isn't necessary, just cathartic.

Or are you referring to an actual solution to fix what ails the system? I have one, but you won't like it.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 11, 2022)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> Literally nothing.


Because it doesn't work. Problems don't go away on their own. 


ArnoldPalmer said:


> The most amount of action I'd recommend is beating up libshits and spitting on their broken bodies, but even that isn't necessary.


I'm considered one of those "libshits" and I've yet to see one of you keyboard warriors actually attempt it on me though. What's taking you so long?


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Dec 11, 2022)

Wormy said:


> I'm considered one of those "libshits" and I've yet to see one of you keyboard warriors actually attempt it on me though. What's taking you so long?


I probably don't live nearby. What the fuck are you doing here, anyway? Lefties are hypersensitive, humorless, faggots now. Didn't you get the memo? It's not 2004 anymore, and as far as I can tell, that's about the last time any of you had anything worth a shit to say.

But now, I'm curious. Are you into this new era of social justice? What do you think you're getting out of it, if so? If not, what solution do you propose to control your people's own insanity? Are they aware that they are being guided only on corporate and political meddling in culture?


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 11, 2022)

Wormy said:


> >>Y'know, like, not doing that?
> 
> Great, but what do we do INSTEAD?



Find something to do. Do the thing. Welcome to life! You exist, do something with your agency.

If you don't want a family, find a hobby. Hone your skills at something. Don't be an indolent bump on a log with the world at your fingertips and not at least try a few fucking things. Try the arts. Try MARTIAL arts, maybe that might help? 

Be a premier shitposter.
Play guitar. That might get you accidentally laid!
Take up Kendo so you can hit Asian children in the head with a bamboo stick, stomp, and yell, and get away with it! 
Box so you can kick ass and actually be in shape.
Find your own fucking thing I dunno fucking try shit and look shit up?

Anything you want to do will take time and effort and struggle to get good at. This applies to everyone. Everyone good at a thing fucked up doing the thing to practice thing-doing to get thing-doing-skills that makes it look easy over a long time. I've written on the internet long enough to have developed the skills to effortlessly shitpost, for instance. I recommend doing almost anything else, but you do you!

All I will say to _not_ do is merely distract yourself. At all costs, struggle, be bored, and learn to embrace and find reward in the process. Don't fixate on the end result, focus on the moment, the journey. All of this is ancient wisdom, just rephrased and repackaged. We don't fucking educate our young people anymore, they're not pushed into careers or families, and increasingly find distractions do they don't find a passion and stick to it, so people get lost. It sucks.

If you spend your time split between distraction and DOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ONeoneoe, you get good at being distracted and dooming out, because that's what you've practiced doing.. If you want to do something else, find something else and do it! Try shit until you find interests. Culture really should provide an onramp to adulthood for adolescents, and the lack thereof is one of the worst problems facing the anglobox right now. Fucking shit.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 11, 2022)

Plussy Pounder said:


> Find something to do. Do the thing. Welcome to life! You exist, do something with your agency.
> 
> If you don't want a family, find a hobby. Hone your skills at something. Don't be an indolent bump on a log with the world at your fingertips and not at least try a few fucking things. Try the arts. Try MARTIAL arts, maybe that might help?
> 
> ...


Now this is more like it.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 11, 2022)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I probably don't live nearby. What the fuck are you doing here, anyway?


It's a form of self mutilation. I fundamentally hate myself but can't quite muster suicide.


ArnoldPalmer said:


> Lefties are hypersensitive, humorless, faggots now. Didn't you get the memo? It's not 2004 anymore,


Yea, the times kinda left me behind.


ArnoldPalmer said:


> But now, I'm curious. Are you into this new era of social justice?


No. It alternates between annoying and depressing, and it's always counterproductive.


ArnoldPalmer said:


> If not, what solution do you propose to control your people's own insanity?


Basic vetting and housecleaning of who we let speak for us. That'd be mine. People just don't vett anymore.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Dec 11, 2022)

Wormy said:


> No. It alternates between annoying and depressing, and it's always counterproductive.
> Yea, the times kinda left me behind.



You know what? I don't think I respect that, but I can tell you that I feel your pain. The times certainly left me behind, too. I used to fancy myself as one of those granola-munching, "what if we all got high and ate a big thing of ice cream" type liberals, but that was long before the overton window shifted me from moderate liberal, to jew-ovening nazi. I very rarely moved in my politics in any direction, but I know that I grew to hate my own, and now I'm literally an terrorist in the eyes of the elite, just for wanting to keep my rights, and until they fuck off, I don't want the left to have a single fucking W, even if it comes at my expense. It has yet to come at my expense, but will make that sacrifice. It's like chemo.

I'd almost be sorry for jumping the gun on my judgement of you, but this is words on the internet, so I can't. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 11, 2022)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> You know what? I don't think I respect that, but I can tell you that I feel your pain. The times certainly left me behind, too. I used to fancy myself as one of those granola-munching, "what if we all got high and ate a big thing of ice cream" type liberals, but that was long before the overton window shifted me from moderate liberal, to jew-ovening nazi. I very rarely moved in my politics in any direction, but I know that I'm literally an terrorist in the eyes of the elite, just for wanting to keep my rights, and until they fuck off, I don't want the left to have a single fucking W, even if it comes at my expense. It has yet to come at my expense, but will make that sacrifice. It's like chemo.
> 
> I'd almost be sorry for jumping the gun on my judgement of you, but this is words on the internet, so I can't. I'm sure you understand.



If you were a fucking terrorist you'd be black bagged and not even given a safeword, bub. Consider a lot of grass touching, hobbies, and no more fucking dooming, be it from reddit or otherwise. 

Jesus fucking christ fucking DO SOMETHING FUN. God. You could shitpost right now but instead you're dooming yourself ON KIWI FUCKING FARMS. Why would you doom here? If shit was hopeless, why isn't Null fucking dead or the farms replaced with something else or actually offline? Has Null's persistence not paid dividends and shown you that not giving up and having determination matters?

The elites have always been selfish. Individuals have always had agency in their lives. Do something with yours.

You write like an American zoomer who just hasn't had direction provided and now, facing literally any direction except doing nothing, can't pick among them. Fucking god just do something. Go walk a fucking mile. Just one. Takes 20 minutes at the most unless you're a deathfat. Half mile away, then the half mile back. There, you did it!


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Dec 11, 2022)

KF is mostly soft suburban single mom spawn who have never experienced real adversity and are very fucked up by the possibility of fewer tendies

then you have cranky old gen Xers and boomer dudes who are like that because they're cranky old men

the small remaining leftovers of the site are TERFs and people from third world shitholes and we're pretty cheerful


----------



## Happy Fish (Dec 11, 2022)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> Just wait until AI starts making the propaganda for you, based on all of the metadata it's harvested for two decades, and then seamlessly integrates it into reality, so you don't even notice most of the time. No more than five years, calling it now, and feel free to quote me later on that if the site survives that long.




# #whoa


----------



## supermonkeylove (Dec 11, 2022)

Sarcasm probably connected to nihilism.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 12, 2022)

Plussy Pounder said:


> Find something to do. Do the thing. Welcome to life! You exist, do something with your agency.
> 
> If you don't want a family, find a hobby. Hone your skills at something. Don't be an indolent bump on a log with the world at your fingertips and not at least try a few fucking things. Try the arts. Try MARTIAL arts, maybe that might help?
> 
> ...


What if I want a family, land and a future?

Those are currently either really, really hard or next to impossible. What's the solution to that? Not to think about it?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Dec 12, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> What if I want a family, land and a future?
> 
> Those are currently either really, really hard or next to impossible. What's the solution to that? Not to think about it?


Yes.

Otherwise, marry a Kiwi, kill their parents to get their house, have babies, and stop being such a drama queen.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 12, 2022)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> You know what? I don't think I respect that, but I can tell you that I feel your pain. The times certainly left me behind, too. I used to fancy myself as one of those granola-munching, "what if we all got high and ate a big thing of ice cream" type liberals, but that was long before the overton window shifted me from moderate liberal, to jew-ovening nazi. I very rarely moved in my politics in any direction, but I know that I grew to hate my own, and now I'm literally an terrorist in the eyes of the elite, just for wanting to keep my rights, and until they fuck off, I don't want the left to have a single fucking W, even if it comes at my expense. It has yet to come at my expense, but will make that sacrifice. It's like chemo.
> 
> I'd almost be sorry for jumping the gun on my judgement of you, but this is words on the internet, so I can't. I'm sure you understand.


Yea. I do.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 12, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> What if I want a family, land and a future?
> 
> Those are currently either really, really hard or next to impossible. What's the solution to that? Not to think about it?



Landing a redneck/church girl to pop out kids is easy.
Land is cheap in most of the USA.
Future doesn't require land, just a career and a community or network, depending on how you look at it.

Get a career and a family, same as everyone else, simple as.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 12, 2022)

Dr. Plussy Pounder said:


> Landing a redneck/church girl to pop out kids is easy.
> Land is cheap in most of the USA.
> Future doesn't require land, just a career and a community or network, depending on how you look at it.
> 
> Get a career and a family, same as everyone else, simple as.


Not in Canada.
Again, most assuredly not in Canada. Besides, even in America most land is being bought up by big corpo types. Look at all the farmland Bill Gates owns.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 12, 2022)

You do realize the USA is big and there's land, just not immediately near a big city, right? 

OTOH, why go down this rabbit hole where everything I bring up has a "yeah but" from you? If you want to make it happen, make it happen.


----------



## Press_Play2002 (Dec 12, 2022)

Dooming is* only worth it when you are able to laugh at it*.* What many people fail to consider is that you don't have to be sad that things are miserable and anti-freedom*. All you need is to* laugh at the crazy* to prevent yourself from going crazy. 

Yes, while I tend to type things in the Deep Thoughts section about the importance of freedom, *they're merely guidelines for myself *that I don't order people to blindly follow. And I acknowledge my own* limitations in both age and experience*. Furthermore, I rarely read the news because it's all garbage designed to make you miserable,* the fucking BBC *of all companies had shows like Charlie Brooker's Newswipe which described this for-profit marketing machine in full detail. So I don't read or watch current affairs about the news unless something darkly comical happens.  

Hell, most of the time, when I type anything, is to either piss people off and/or make them feel like shit. Because it's FUN, not because I feel like shit. It sure as shit beats throwing yourself into a train or buying a gun to blast your brains out. *Because like trying to start a revolution or even convincing yourself that failure precedes success, that kind of deluded behaviour is a waste of time and energy*. 

It's also why I type things on this forum that are basically obvious summaries, it's not only done to make others feel like shit (because, again, it's fun, Schadenfreude is FUN), it's also to at least give people *an opportunity to think for themselves*. Boo Fucking Hoo if the world's going to shit, just live for your own sake. *If you can't do that or if you can't help yourself, don't bother helping others. *

Yes, most people who ignore those who complain are the arbiters of their hubris and downfall, but at the end of the day, if WE don't get back up, other people will and what they do after that isn't our concern when we fall. 

It's also correct that the current situation of Internet Freedom globally, even in North America is in the shits and global infrastructure is in the shits. But you know what I do? *Once I've described the misery, I take the time off to do something I like*, such as exercising, drawing, playing games, and talking to people, the main crux to take here is that* I don't constantly think about every fucking shitty thing that's happening*, even if there's no light at the end of the tunnel(there never is, and anyone who's telling you otherwise is a liar, liars who will take advantage of any person's desire to be positive at a moment's notice, but again, story for another day), in fact, if I see a thread that I know will make me more miserable and angry than I can reasonably control myself, *I just don't read it*. 

*This is actually something I recommend to anyone who sees a thread that they'll know will be pissed off by it: DON'T FUCKING READ IT, DUMBFUCKS! *It's that easy! *By having fun here, you're contributing to the decline of potential lolcows spawned from this forum*. We already have enough people with page counts in their megathreads in the hundreds (and even in the multi-thousands) range and if you want to enjoy life normally, don't give in to your confirmation biases and become a lame wannabe incel/femcel/doomposter/straw-nihilist. *The Internet is not an asylum*, contrary to popular belief and the associated increase of insane trends and activities spawning from the Internet. 

I joined the forum because hypocrisy interests me, and people interest me, *especially eccentric people*. This was after months of reading threads and arguments that entertained me because most of them had a ton of good humour to them, even when what was being discussed was very grim and tragic (the Shmorky thread, in particular, was especially dark, but Dave Kelly's Michael Jackson-sounding goof-fuck voice kept me laughing). *Bitching like the very soyboys you mock is pathetically hypocritical and A-Loggy*. I found that out when I nearly fell into that miserable trap during the whole S230 Repeal bullshit, which fortunately didn't happen. 

In fact, after that debacle, it's only gotten worse because most of the long-term users moved on and now you have edgetard wannabes in their place. Wannabes who think that being a miserable fuck and treating the entire Internet as a hugbox will solve their butthurt sad sads (Spoiler: It fucking doesn't). It's not helped by the occasional instance when Josh makes a doom-centric post here on this forum or laments about something on one of his streams. So I just don't allow that shit to get to me, I'm no longer a teenager when I began this account in 2016, and the adult thing to do is not wallow in shit, but *swim with the current and climb out of the shoreline*. 

Another thing to prevent yourself from going full straw-nihilist is by taking the steps to improve yourself after being honest with yourself and not giving in to hedonistic biases that will make you perpetually and comfortably miserable. 

*That same hedonism and comfortable misery led to Richard Kyanka killing himself out of cowardice. And that same level of doomer-fueled misery and the self-fulfilling belief that you are alone because people don't support you is what led to Alec Holowka killing himself. Don't end up like them. Because that's a massive waste of time. *

Getting a job that you like also helps, same with doing a hobby that keeps your mind stimulated for more challenges. 

And as Autistic as it sounds, *TL;DR: Smile and enjoy things*. Like this cute, little bundle of joy.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 12, 2022)

Dr. Plussy Pounder said:


> You do realize the USA is big and there's land, just not immediately near a big city, right?
> 
> OTOH, why go down this rabbit hole where everything I bring up has a "yeah but" from you? If you want to make it happen, make it happen.


I don't see your logic. I say I'm Canadian and that Canadian land isn't affordable so you tell me that American land is cheap. The fuck does that do to help my problem?


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 12, 2022)

"even in America most land is being bought up by big corpo types"


Dr. Plussy Pounder said:


> You do realize the USA is big and there's land, just not immediately near a big city, right?
> 
> OTOH, why go down this rabbit hole where everything I bring up has a "yeah but" from you? If you want to make it happen, make it happen.



_SO ANYWAY_, fucking try, or don't. People have had good lives even in the past, which was often much worse. Nothing's fair, if you lurked here more than two seconds you'd learn that, but you'd also learn that persistency and gumption goes a long way. If you don't have some, get some.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Dec 12, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I don't see your logic.


You won't be the first or last Canadian to become American (or just stay illegally, perpetually).


----------



## Backinpogform (Dec 12, 2022)

I find most doomers anywhere have overwhelmingly large amounts of self-pity.


----------



## supermonkeylove (Dec 13, 2022)

Realists are better, but they have the same views as logical doomers.


----------



## AnyballLecter (Dec 13, 2022)

Why is dooming so popular on Kiwifarms?

Well, because we are doomed in various ways, or to walk that back significantly, every day there is news about various trends which, if real and allowed to progress, would be very bad.

However in terms of the meta aspects, you need to bear the following in mind in any forum:

- Majority of readers don't even have an account.
- Majority of registered users rarely post and don't comment in most threads they read. Their silence is NOT agreement.
- A very small minority do most of the talking.

Why are they talking when others are not? You are selecting for people have strong opinions and a powerful drive to spread them. Narcissism is evident in the worst of them - e.g. Pat Tomlinson, Bardfinn, Fuentes, the extremist 'glowies' on this site.

The appeal and social incentives of _*saying something interesting *_can have a perverse effect. A proportionate cautious comment would probably repeat what has been said often, and  most people already know it. So "Maybe this could cause a problem" ⇨ "This is very bad" ⇨ "The CIA and International Association of Florists are doing this to replace us with petunias."

People make the most ominous predictions to stand out from the crowd. This also contributes to conspiracy theories. Midwits set themselves apart because they "know what's really going on", and are not believing the conventional narratives like the "sheeple" do. It allows them to feel smart when no other measure ever did - academic results, creative success, prosperity.

Why don't we see wildly optimistic extreme opinions as often as wildy pessimistic ones? Danger is a higher priority to our brains than opportunity. TV news understood this a long time ago, hence "if it bleeds, it leads."


----------



## Schwarzwald (Dec 13, 2022)

I think that the biggest factor is that, this is one of the very few "old Internet" sites left. Everything else has been corporatized and sanitized to the point of being unusable if you have any sense of humor at all or engage in any form of wrongthink. Anybody in their late 20s or older that once truly appreciated the Internet for what it was meant to be is likely disgusted at the 2022 corporate internet and the Zoomer-infested communities that compose it. 

Users have personally seen the entire rest of the clearnet reduced to a shell of itself with close to zero ability to exercise freedom of expression or thought. This site has been deplatformed too many times to count in unprecedented manners from unprecedented parties. It's been hanging on by a thread in the past, and while its fate is looking good for now, it's uncertain. Engaging on such a website and knowing how easily things could change (lawmakers, international law, different internets as opposed to a singular Internet) easily gives one a cynical view of things to come. 

That grim outlook then extends to other areas of life, knowing who holds power and influence and wields it unjustly in all avenues. Read any media article on any subject that you're especially well-versed in and you'll oftentimes find yourself amazed at how untrue many of the claims that they make are, or just how uneducated on the subject the writer is. None of that matters.


----------



## supermonkeylove (Dec 13, 2022)

This forum is also sanitized. For example, one of my posts was removed simply because it was considered a necropost.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Dec 14, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> What if I want a family, land and a future?
> 
> Those are currently either really, really hard or next to impossible. What's the solution to that? Not to think about it?


hahahahahahhahahaha wtf you retard you think that's ever been easy?

oh ho ho omg

"nobody is serving me up LAND while I sit on my butt it's so hard to live in the 21st century"


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker 2.0 (Dec 14, 2022)

It must be connected with an average age of KF user. I don't think there are a lot of zoomers here, most of us are probably salty 30+  and this is the age when it suddenly hits you that you can not do shit to change the word. It changes with no regards to you or what you believe in and you don't want to (or not able to) change along with that world. You are being left behind and everything that's left for you is shrinking places like KF.  It brings out cynical humor and dooming which we see it its glory on KF. Sometimes it brings out agression but since we are talking about salty 30+ loosers (which I am proud to be part of) their agression is contain within their keyboards.


----------



## RussianParasite (Dec 14, 2022)

YourFriendlyLurker 2.0 said:


> when it suddenly hits you that you can not do shit to change the world.


I honestly found this to be a relief. Bad things going on in the world don’t necessarily need to concern or bother me anymore. I can’t do anything about it— maybe have a laugh at some of it at most.

You can change things/have an impact on your own life and things local to you to a certain extent (friends/family/community). If changing things is important to you that’s the right place to focus. 



barleyrugsoap said:


> hahahahahahhahahaha wtf you retard you think that's ever been easy?


For real,  these aren’t easy things to achieve or maintain but worth the effort. There is also a certain amount of risk involved for all of this.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 14, 2022)

Having doomed on here in the past I get why people do it on here. Life sucks and the people who hate everything about you are in power in a seemingly unreachable position.
But dooming solves nothing and helps no one. It doesn't make your life better. We all need to overcome all the demoralizing forces in our lives.
We may live in horrible hard times today with everything aligned against us but we must be strong. They want us demoralized self defeating and weak. We must be optimistic and have an enduring vigilance out of both spite and the will to push ourselves out of our hell holes.
The ability to be resilient and resistant from the effects of demoralization whether it be personal or from our enemies and the world around us is one of the greatest abilities any human being can ever have.


----------



## The Nothingness (Dec 21, 2022)

I occasionally doom because it seems everything I was brought up on was a lie and KiwiFarms is the only place where I can vent over all the bullshit. I don't know what to believe anymore and it's getting harder for me to even trust family and close friends.


----------



## CuzinEd (Dec 22, 2022)

It's not just a Kiwi Farms thing. The Doomer faggotry is everywhere. It's some shit that came from 4chan I believe. It's not new though. Some people just get off on weird shit. They can't jack off to big tits and big asses. They like fear porn. You know what they say about staring into the abyss. It stares back. 

I think these types are just terminally online fags. They spend too much time online and think the real world is the internet. Here is a hint. It isn't. 

Anyone remember that video of the 4chan fag spouting 4chan memes at people in school and getting laughed at? It was some fat kid with glasses. Looked like he was in middle school or maybe early high school. He was literally trying to use memes on people and getting bullied and hard. That's what these people are. If they ever went outside they would get bullycided.


----------



## Spamton G. Spamton (Dec 23, 2022)

Dooming always seemed like a waste of time in my opinion. What's the point of being extremely negative and never contributing to anything? It just creates a negative feedback loop, and people will dislike you for it. Literally just go outside and enjoy creation. That's a better way to spend your day than dooming online.


----------



## Skitzels (Dec 26, 2022)

Because misery loves company. That’s all there is to it


----------



## supermonkeylove (Dec 26, 2022)

I know, right!


----------



## Glowie (Dec 26, 2022)

Those who feel life is a tragedy those who think life is a comedy.

That being said doomer maybe mentality is unhealthy and will make you angry for no reason whatsoever, it will drain you emotionally and physically if you let every single thing and tragedy in life and the world get to you and that list is massive, media and social media which are engineered to make you feel terrible about your life isn't helping either.

The circus is on fire, you are the clown who warned people that there is a fire, you as a clown laugh at expense of lolcows, troons and other Degenerates. You laugh at the utterly inept world government their ineptitude and how they manage to slowly decay moral and economic framework in mere decades.

You will laugh troons DDoSing the farms and how a millionaire trooned out CCP refugee attempts to black hole and censor a gossip forum on the internet. 

List of absurd logic defying shit is immense to the point I'd get autism from listing every single reason why you should laugh, stop being a doomer and screaming "OH GOD WE'RE GONNA DIE, FORUMS ARE DOWN" 

Kick back, get comfy and laugh at the world.

Mark Twain put it perfectly
"Only perfect a weapon is laughter; against assault of laughter, nothing can stand" 

Just look at the sheer number of cows and raging pigs who throw hissy fits every other day and seethe about farms every single day and tell me that quote isn't true


----------

